# He-Man Woman Hater's Club (College Football 2010 - 2011)



## TXDeathMetal

I haven't seen any threads made yet about college football, who's a fan, who's your team?, what do you think of the current rankings?... discuss.

Me originally being from Texas is that it should come as no surprise that I'm a Texas fan but I also really like Texas Tech as well, as far as the current rankings go is that I don't understand why some teams are ranked up so high or even made the top 25 but I guess that's all subject to opinion.


----------



## Chickenhawk

[/thread]


----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## mmr007

despite the fact I live in Alabama....fuck the Tide






USC TROJANS!!!!!!!!


----------



## aslsmm

go ducks!!!


----------



## Chickenhawk

So, I haven't seen any posts yet. My firewall filters out bullshit, so I'm guessing all you guys said something like "USC" .


----------



## Customisbetter

^ 

USC doesn't indeed kick ass though.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I had to work tonight and just got done watching the Texas Tech vs. Texas game and I must say that I now officially hate Taylor Potts (Texas Tech quarterback) for being a complete and utter vagina, I hope him and Tom Brady both die in a fire together.

Moving on.... out of all of college football who do you guys think can knock off Alabama?... my vote goes to TCU.


----------



## aslsmm

im not sure tcu can pull it off. if katz hadn't over thrown 3 td passes to james rodgers os would have won that game. and i hate the beavers.


----------



## AvantGuardian

UW Husky fan here. We got manhandled by Nebraska yesterday. Jake Locker had better step it up and get us to a bowl this year if he wants to be a top draft pick.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Don't be to down on yourself, Avant. Nebraska has a fucking beast of a team this year.

So does Texas, and Alabama. Like always. 

I'm more interested to see what Gilbert can do this season. He kept Texas in the fight after McCoy pussed out against Alabama last year, and he had played only a handful of games before that. But, Colt McCoy's little brother, Case, is the second string QB. I wonder what the coach is going to do about that. I REALLY REALLY hope he keeps Gilbert in, and lets him shine as opposed to going with McCoy, who might not be as good as his brother.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

And I don't know why Texas Tech has chosen Taylor Potts as their starting QB again this year because in my opinion he sucks. He's afraid to take a hit or run, perfect example is the game last night against Texas when he bitched out because of his hand, I say suck it up, remove the cameltoe from your vag and play the game. In my opinion backup QB Steve Sheffield is a 1000x better of a QB than Potts is, the dude comes out and is fired up and ready to play and isn't afraid to do what it takes to put points on the board and that's what I like to see.


----------



## aslsmm

AvantGuardian said:


> UW Husky fan here. We got manhandled by Nebraska yesterday. Jake Locker had better step it up and get us to a bowl this year if he wants to be a top draft pick.


 how do you like your new head coach pete caroll and your new DE nick reed from the 08 ducks squad. i actually decided to watch some nfl this year because caroll was taking charge up in seattle

btw do you know why the rivalry between uw fans and uo fans started? ive always wondered that.


----------



## gunshow86de

Last night's UH game was a disaster. We lose our Heisman contender/NCAA passing leader for the season (torn ACL), then we lose his quality backup for the season (broken collarbone), and then we have to burn our 5-star recruit freshman QB's redshirt (for a game that was already out of contention). Playing in C-USA means we had to win out to have any hope of showing up in BCS-buster discussions. Well, it was fun while it lasted. In one game we went from the highest scoring team in the country (61/game), to 9th (45/game).


----------



## AvantGuardian

aslsmm said:


> how do you like your new head coach pete caroll and your new DE nick reed from the 08 ducks squad. i actually decided to watch some nfl this year because caroll was taking charge up in seattle
> 
> btw do you know why the rivalry between uw fans and uo fans started? ive always wondered that.


 
Nick Reed got cut!  He was an exciting undersized pass rusher but it looks like Pete wanted to go for bigger guys in that role. Bummer, because Reed made a few big plays last year.

I'm skeptical but excited about Pete. I like how he's not afraid to shuffle the roster around, but its looking like it might be one of those "rebuilding" seasons. I think we need to give Pete a couple of years to turn this program around. Still, the division is so terrible that I think the Hawks could go 8-8 and be playoff bound.

I don't know how the UW/OU rivalry started, but its INTENSE. I went to UW during pretty much the worst years of our college football program ever (2005-2008) but people still got fired up for the Oregon games despite the fact that we didn't have a chance in hell to win them. I think the rivalry with OU has heated up lately because our traditional rival, WSU, has become a total joke lately. Its not really that fun to make fun of the Cougs anymore.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

University of Alabama student and future alum so I am sure you can guess who my team is, and the current season is looking really good for us.


----------



## aslsmm

AvantGuardian said:


> Nick Reed got cut!  He was an exciting undersized pass rusher but it looks like Pete wanted to go for bigger guys in that role. Bummer, because Reed made a few big plays last year.
> 
> I'm skeptical but excited about Pete. I like how he's not afraid to shuffle the roster around, but its looking like it might be one of those "rebuilding" seasons. I think we need to give Pete a couple of years to turn this program around. Still, the division is so terrible that I think the Hawks could go 8-8 and be playoff bound.
> 
> I don't know how the UW/OU rivalry started, but its INTENSE. I went to UW during pretty much the worst years of our college football program ever (2005-2008) but people still got fired up for the Oregon games despite the fact that we didn't have a chance in hell to win them. I think the rivalry with OU has heated up lately because our traditional rival, WSU, has become a total joke lately. Its not really that fun to make fun of the Cougs anymore.


that sucks. i got a sighned #15 oregon jersey buy him. one of my friends played football with him at mission viejo CA high school. wonder if he's done in the nfl or going to find another team to be on. btw i have more fun picking on people in wheel chairs than i do ragging on the cougars. they should change their mascot to a 40 year old female. then the "cougars" would make sense. well i look for ward to hating your team on november 6th.


----------



## Randy

I'm with Priestess on the Tide, but I'm also watching Oregon, Boise State and The Bucks closely this season.


----------



## Chickenhawk

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> University of Alabama student and future alum so I am sure you can guess who my team is, and the current season is looking really good for us.



What's that have anything to do with it? I go to Missouri Western, but I think the Griffons fucking suck...plus, my teams been UT for a looooooong time.


----------



## mmr007

Infinity Complex said:


> What's that have anything to do with it? I go to Missouri Western, but I think the Griffons fucking suck...plus, my teams been UT for a looooooong time.


 
I don't get it....she's not comparing herself to you or your reasons for liking a team...she's just informing us that she attends and roots for the team that has been #1 in the country the last two years


----------



## Randy

Yeah, besides, the "rooting for your alma mater" rule doesn't apply when your team blows ass.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Infinity Complex said:


> What's that have anything to do with it? I go to Missouri Western, but I think the Griffons fucking suck...plus, my teams been UT for a looooooong time.



I have been a life long Bama fan. Didn't realize that going to school there wasn't a good enough reason to cheer for the #1 team in the country right now. :eyeroll: Hell I cheered for them when they were 6-6 just as hard as I have at 14-0. It's just exciting to be a student during a national championship year, and watching the rebuilding of a program to it's former glory has been just as exciting if not more so.


----------



## aslsmm

id like a ducks bama matchup in the national championship. the broncs and the bucks get under my skin cause of our recent history against them. bastards!


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm getting this tattooed sometime soon.


----------



## AvantGuardian

Randy said:


> Yeah, besides, the "rooting for your alma mater" rule doesn't apply when your team blows ass.


 
Hey, I still rooted for my Huskies during my senior year in '08 when they became the first PAC-10 team to ever go winless (0-12!). Gah, they even lost to WSU that year.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

aslsmm said:


> id like a ducks bama matchup in the national championship. the broncs and the bucks get under my skin cause of our recent history against them. bastards!



I like the idea of that match up too. I think Oregon has a respectable team and frankly I'd like the see a change of pace
in the national championship game. The only Pac 10 team to be there in the past few years has been USC so seeing someone else take the limelight would be fun. Not to mention I think Oregon has a formidable team. I'm not sure they've really played a great team this year yet but as the season goes on we will find out more about them just like the will every other team in the country.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I like Oregon as well, I thought they did pretty well last season and so far they've done the same this season. 

On another note is that Alabama plays Arkansas this weekend in Arkansas and these poor bastards (keep in mind that I live in Arkansas) actually think they are going to beat Alabama. I'm predicting that Arkansas won't put more than 21 points on the board if they are even lucky enough to manage that. I really don't care much for either team but it just comes down to stats and facts, and both are saying that Alabama is going to crush.


----------



## Randy

Also, fuck Jeremiah Masoli.


----------



## aslsmm

Randy said:


> Also, fuck Jeremiah Masoli.




us ducks feel the same way. im just worried that they will trip on their dicks like they tend to do when they have a good team. as for arkansas they dont stand a chance unless alabama all of the sudden dosn't like to play football. that's not likely. i wouldn't be apposed to a non bcs team playing in the national championship accept for the fact that they get around 4 moderately to really good teams on their schedule then they play teams that are way below par for the other 6 games. i really am curious how boise st and tcu would fair in a bcs schedule. for instance put tcu/boise in the sec, they might be able to beat any of those 12 teams, but id bet a rather high wager that they would lose 4+ games with that kind of schedule. same if they were in the pac 12 big11 or big 12. this year boise plays vt, os, hawaii, and nevada. those are the only real challenges for them. oregon would produce 69-0 results for that whole schedule cept for os and vt. point is your consistantly difficult scheduel produces more injuries and less oportunities to have close games. in all honesty though considering what boise did to us last year i respect them. dislike them very much but i still respect that program. they proved they can compete with any body.


----------



## mattofvengeance

34-12. 


ouch.


----------



## Randy

Fuckin' Chris Low. Don't get me wrong, I have love for Bama (duh ) but writing a kiss-ass article after Bama pulled that one off by the skin of their teeth is telling. The offense was billed as explosive and diverse this seasons but when the chips were down, who were they left with? Mark and Trent, just like last year. They had the defense to float that last season but not this time. Nick's gonna have to slap those kids around a little bit and wake them up because not everyone's going to hemorrhage interceptions like Ryan Mallett did.

There's some tough love.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I agree with you like always. We looked horrific at best. Granted I think Arkansas is the real deal, but we should have done better. In the in though champs find a way to win and that is what they did today. I'm still proud to be a Bama fan.


----------



## Randy

Not even because I'm a fan but seriously... Nick Saban is a scary good coach.


----------



## aslsmm

so a run down of last weaks football. and yes i spelled weak correctly. ucla exposes an over ranked long horns team. alabama acts like they don't want a title shot. boise st destroyed whats going to be a pac 10 6-6 team this year (at best.) tcu makes a closer than neccesary game out of smu and oregon produces the shittiest win ive ever seen aside from the 05-06 season where they robbed oklahoma with an onside kick. i was happy yet horribly let down. the ducks defens was stellar and horrible at the same time. to have 5 interceptions is great but to fumble 2 punts and a kick off is gay as hell. to hve 9or 11 3nouts is pathetic for a #1 in the nation offense. texas? what gives man. you can't even say "we lost a tough one to a very good team." ucla is raunchy at best. you certainly didn't help out the big 12 any. i was happy that all the teams i wanted to win won accept for OS. but the wins were just not satisfying.next week had better be great football.


----------



## mmr007

wtf....USC goes 4-0 and keeps _dropping_ in the polls? They look better and better not worse and worse. They should be ranked at around 15, not 18th


----------



## Randy

Since everyone hates Lane Kiffin and they've got a mountain of sanctions leveraged against them, the polls have decided to make them the 'whipping boy'. Personally? The sanctions and all of that are justified, but the polls should have 100% only to do with what happens on that field. I'm with you... the dropping numbers are bullshit, especially considering some of the overinflated teams that are in the top 10 right now.


----------



## AvantGuardian

mmr007 said:


> wtf....USC goes 4-0 and keeps _dropping_ in the polls? They look better and better not worse and worse. They should be ranked at around 15, not 18th


 


Randy said:


> Since everyone hates Lane Kiffin and they've got a mountain of sanctions leveraged against them, the polls have decided to make them the 'whipping boy'. Personally? The sanctions and all of that are justified, but the polls should have 100% only to do with what happens on that field. I'm with you... the dropping numbers are bullshit, especially considering some of the overinflated teams that are in the top 10 right now.


 
I agree with both of these posts, but I also don't think SC has been too impressive. They've had a pretty easy schedule so far and WSU is the only team they have beaten convincingly. They'll have plenty of chances to get some big wins this season though with conference games against Oregon, Oregon State, Arizona, and Stanford.


----------



## Randy

Prediction: Loss - Win - Win - Loss


----------



## gunshow86de

mattofvengeance said:


> 34-12.
> 
> 
> ouch.



Don't feel too bad, we (UH) lost to UCLA 33-13 the previous week. Of course we had to travel to their stadium, and lost our starting and back-up quarterbacks during the course of the game. I'm just sayin'.......................


----------



## mattofvengeance

gunshow86de said:


> Don't feel too bad, we (UH) lost to UCLA 33-13 the previous week. Of course we had to travel to their stadium, and lost our starting and back-up quarterbacks during the course of the game. I'm just sayin'.......................



I don't feel bad. I posted my feelings for Texas a few posts above that, but I really should have been more clear in that post haha. I can't stand that team, and I was really glad to see them lose so their cocky, self important, know-nothing fanbase can get back to drinking themselves stupid on 6th street.


----------



## gunshow86de

mattofvengeance said:


> I don't feel bad. I posted my feelings for Texas a few posts above that, but I really should have been more clear in that post haha. I can't stand that team, and I was really glad to see them lose so their cocky, self important, know-nothing fanbase can get back to drinking themselves stupid on 6th street.



Oh good then, I won't have to give you a thrashing. The outcome of that game couldn't have been better;

UT got exposed for just how weak they are this season, making my team (UH) look better by default. 

As my friend so eloquently put it, "lot's of warm beer and humble-pie on 6th Street tonight."


----------



## mmr007

why would anyone hate Lane Kiffin? Because he's an arrogant jerk? Name one coach outside of Tony Dungy who isn't. Nick Saban and Urban Myers are assholes (No I'm not a Kiffin homer) and is it because he left the raiders and couldn't get along with al Davis? Who wouldn't and who could?
Because he left TN after one year for USC? USC is one of the top 5 or 6 coaching jobs in the country....again, who wouldn't.

What sucks is USC can't really control what these players do in the off hours off the field. Instead of Sc getting banned from post season, the agents should get banned from pro sports for 2 years


----------



## gunshow86de

mmr007 said:


> why would anyone hate Lane Kiffin?
> Because he left TN after one year for USC? USC is one of the top 5 or 6 coaching jobs in the country....again, who wouldn't.



This is one of the main reasons. Lots of TU fans got their pride hurt when he skipped town; they don't feel their program is merely a stepping-stone to better things. I don't like him because he's arrogant for no reason in particular. He has yet to accomplish anything really. He must be the best interviewee of all time. He gets these great, high-profile jobs, then skips town when things turn sour. I'll forgive him for being an asshole if he can develop a true program at USC, as opposed to the NFL minor-league program they've been running since Pete Carrol has been there.


----------



## Randy

Kiffin trash talks in the media a lot more than most other coaches. That's a big part of it.


----------



## aslsmm

mmr007 said:


> why would anyone hate Lane Kiffin? Because he's an arrogant jerk? Name one coach outside of Tony Dungy who isn't. Nick Saban and Urban Myers are assholes (No I'm not a Kiffin homer) and is it because he left the raiders and couldn't get along with al Davis? Who wouldn't and who could?
> Because he left TN after one year for USC? USC is one of the top 5 or 6 coaching jobs in the country....again, who wouldn't.
> 
> What sucks is USC can't really control what these players do in the off hours off the field. Instead of Sc getting banned from post season, the agents should get banned from pro sports for 2 years


 
i would mostly agree accept i met chip kelly at a pre season "meet the ducks" bbq hosted by u of o. it was in 08 when johnathan stewart was the bad ass of the year with dennis dixon. chip was just an offensive coordinator but he was a real nice guy, also last year a duck fan drove all the way to boise and aftter LGB punch byron hout, the fan wrote a letter to chip asking for a refund for the gas and game ticket cause that's not the program he was supporting. when chip got the letter he sent the guy a check and apologized to him. it was on espn's sports center. but you know who is a dick. bronco mendenhal, i met him when i lived in provo. my girl friend at the time was related to him and he was at a family bbq and he refused to talk college football with me. i kinda thought that was odd for a college football coach to not wanna talk about college foot ball. its not like wiping old peoples asses and then talking about it after work. you get paid to watch and coach hte greatest sport in america.


----------



## AK DRAGON

I just started getting back into college ball. I was a die hard Miami Hurricanes' fanboi back in the 90's Now I could care less who wins as long as it is a good game.


----------



## Randy

When Jacori Harris isn't busy throwing interceptions, he's actually a really talented QB. Dude gets rattled when pressure's applied and makes the mistake of trying to finish the play instead of just tossing the ball out or sitting on it.


----------



## Randy

Really pumped for this weekend, especially after the squeaker that was Texas A&M and Oklahoma State. I was playing a gig last night and had to keep myself from running off stage once or twice to check the score. 

Chris Low still annoys me, BTW.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I'm excited for tomorrow as well, my team Texas Tech plays Iowa State and also Texas can redeem themselves by dominating OU.


----------



## Randy

The first is likely, but I'm not so sure about the second. 

The Longhorns actually have a better defense but Garrett Gilbert hasn't quite grown into his big-boy shoes yet.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I'll agree to that, Gilbert has potential but isn't quite there yet, also I'm hoping (and I know this may sound bad) but as far as Texas Tech goes that starting QB Taylor Potts gets hurt again like he did last year and that backup QB Steve Sheffield takes over because IMO Sheffield is 1000x better


----------



## Randy

I think the folks down in Florida are saying the same thing of their QB situation right now.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

No more Tebow= they are sucking it up, speaking of Tebow he's not doing too hot for Denver in the NFL, he got bumped down to 3rd string QB from 2nd string.


----------



## AvantGuardian

I'm off to the godless football-less (unless you count 12 guys per team running around on a 110 yard field) north tomorrow, so I can't watch my Huskies attempt to repeat last year's upset against USC. The Huskies look pretty bad this year, but I haven't really been impressed by USC. It could happen...


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> I'm excited for tomorrow as well, my team Texas Tech plays Iowa State and also Texas can redeem themselves by dominating OU.



Should be good for you, Iowa State has been the Big 12's cupcake for a long time. They make Baylor look like a powerhouse. 

Can't say who will win the OU v Texas game, since both have spectacularly underachieved this year. OU is very lucky to still be unbeaten.

EDIT: Be seeing you for the season finale. Maybe now that Leach is gone, you will realize that you can dominate us (UH) by just running the ball. Y'all could have easily won last year if Leach wasn't too proud to abandon his pass-happy offense. If you have 163 yards on 23 attempts with 3 TD's, you should probably stick with the running game.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Big game down in the defending national champ's house this weekend. I guess well finally see what Florida is actually made of. If that's the case, my Tide will probably roll. Not to say we don't have our own shortcomings, but I think last week was an eye opener for them. Not to mention this game has been the game circled on the calender since the SEC championship game. Should be a good one. I sure can't wait for kickoff.


----------



## aslsmm

i really can't wait for tomorrow. my ducks get their first real test and stanford gets its first real test plus a possible pac 10 contender for the national championship. on top of that i love watching alabama and i hate florida. i think alot of the hype from the ut+ou game is deflated cause texas blew it against ucla.


----------



## Handbanana

TXDeathMetal said:


> I'll agree to that, Gilbert has potential but isn't quite there yet, also I'm hoping (and I know this may sound bad) but as far as Texas Tech goes that starting QB Taylor Potts gets hurt again like he did last year and that backup QB Steve Sheffield takes over because IMO Sheffield is 1000x better




LOL good thing you're not a coach. Sometimes you have to just go with the blows.


----------



## Handbanana

The PAC-10 is pretty legit this year, even though USC won't be going anywhere doesn't mean that you should count them out as well. They're determined to win every game the next two years.


----------



## Randy

It's Saturday so, just a reminder... fuck Jeremiah Masoli.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

My picks for today are: Texas Tech over Iowa State, Texas over Oklahoma, Alabama over Florida, Oregon over Stanford and TCU over Colorado State, as for the rest of the games... I don't care.


----------



## Randy

I actually agree with you 100% on those. I'll throw in Miami over Clemson and actually... dun-dun-duuuuun LSU over Tennessee.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I'll agree with those as well, Miami is doing pretty well this year which is kinda surprising considering they fell off for quite some time but it appears they are coming out of it and LSU has pretty much always been a good team.


----------



## Randy

LSU's had a lot of issues with Jordan Jefferson this year but they've got enough descent second and third choices, they can pull it off over Tennessee, who are pretty much all question marks this season.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I just checked Vegas odds to see who the favorites are for day and what the point spreads are and was surprised to see that they are saying Oklahoma over Texas by -3.5


----------



## Randy

The UCLA loss DEMOLISHED confidence in Texas but UCLA was underrated coming into this season, and you know Mack Brown whipped those kids into shape this week. As a Big East resident it's hard for me to admit but OU should've really dominated against Cinci and with all the ass-kissing they got this week, even after a squeaker, I don't think their discipline is there; especially with the odds the way they are.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Totally man, you KNOW Mack Brown put his foot in their ass over that one, but I'm still a little unsure about Gilbert, I just don't know if his confidence is there.


----------



## Randy

We're about to eat our words about that Texas - OU game.


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> I'll agree with those as well, Miami is doing pretty well this year which is kinda surprising considering they fell off for quite some time but it appears they are coming out of it and LSU has pretty much always been a good team.



I don't know about Miami. Granted, they won today, but Jacory Harris must make Randy Shannon lose sleep at night. You know the kid's got talent, but he's always going for the big play. With Harris, you just have to hope the big plays outnumber the picks.


----------



## Randy

Alright, I'm done making predictions for today.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Yeah man, I just got home from work and checked all the scores for my picks and to say I was surprised was an understatement. I'm guessing that Texas won't even be ranked next week, and Texas Tech got their ass handed to them by Iowa State... seems that I got the rest of my predictions right so I guess I'll take what I can get.


----------



## aslsmm

hell yeah. the freakin ducks scared the shit out of me with that 21-3 lead they practically gave stanford in the first quarter. but to come back and out score a team like stanford (this years stanford) 27-0 in the second half and pull a 52-31 win out of their ass is awesome. my only concerns are that if they go undefeated and ohio state or alabama either lose a game or get leap frogged by the ducks, and my ducks go to the national champonship, they can't pull this kinda shit and get away with it. cause really the tide wouldn't let james and thomas rally back for a win from a 17 point deficit. i highly doubt ohio st would let that slide too. seriously though what an awesome saturday of football. onward to wsu. that game will be a nail bitter!


----------



## Randy

Texas is an abortion.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Texas may be sucking it up this year but I don't think it's because of a lack of coaching, everyone knows that Mack Brown is a great coach and a real class act. I think it's the talent (or lack of) that he's trying to coach.


----------



## Randy

The penalties are what killed them yesterday. Too many mental errors and an officiating crew with an itchy trigger finger.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Texas is a shining example of why preseason rankings are a load of bullshit.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Alright so tomorrow is gameday yet again and we got a lot of action lined up...

Arkansas vs. Texas A&M at Cowboys Stadium in Arlington, TX
Alabama vs. South Carolina 
Texas Tech vs. Baylor

To be honest I'm more interested in the first 2 games I listed because as of right now I feel that Texas Tech and Baylor are on the same level, however I'll still go for Texas Tech.


----------



## Randy

Totally inconsequential game but Rutgers - Uconn tonight was EPIC. If you run over ESPN tonight (before it gets flooded by tomorrow's stuff) checkout the highlights.

I've got Arkansas, Alabama and Texas Tech winning out of those you listed, then I've got The Buckeyes (but it'll be tough), Oregon, LSU, Miami and Michigan.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I haven't really taken a look at who Oregon is up against but whoever it is my pick would still be Oregon. As for the rest I'm thinking Arkansas, eventhough I do like South Carolina I'm going to be real about it and say Alabama, and I'll say Texas Tech eventhough I don't feel 100% on it.


----------



## aslsmm

oregon is up against washington st. im going for washington st. lol


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

My game of interest for the week
has begun. Seems to being going quite well.
Let's hope it stays that way, and Roooolll Tide Roll!


----------



## aslsmm

prietess your in big trouble. but don't give up. alabama is good enough to be the #1 team in the nation, they are just playing good good teams. besides if they are going to fight for the title as a 1 loss team, then nows the time to lose.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Holy shit!... I will be so freakin' happy if South Carolina knocks off Alabama, that will be epic.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

YEEEEEEEES!.... I'm so incredibly happy right now that South Carolina knocked off Alabama that I"m going to have a victory beer or 3 in celebration.


----------



## aslsmm

that is awesome. im so happy.


----------



## Randy

You will wear it and you will like it.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> You will wear it and you will like it.



WTF man?!... that's not cool, I do not approve of this avatar change.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

To be completely honest, I was skeptically optimistic about Bama's game today. South Carolina is more than likely going to win the Eastern division this year barring Florida getting a lot better in the next few weeks or Spurrier gift wrapping a game again like he did with the auburn game (ie. Pulling Garcia). Plus Bama's QB has never lost a game in his high school or collegiate career as a starter; inevitably statistics will catch up to you eventually. I think this team really needed this loss. A lot of the guys playing right now had never lost a regular season game while at Bama. IMHO, they desperately needed the wake up call. 

Not to mention, I'm not sure why Saban thinks we should run half of the defense out there when they are hobbling out there in the first place. We have the depth, and a fair amount of those back-ups have on feild experience. It's by no means an excuse because SC totally out played us today, pure and simple. I just can't wrap my head around some things that are happening with the defense as a unit. For instance, last week Saban took play calling away from Hightower and gave it to Niko Johnson. This week Johnson doesn't even start. It seems to be he's struggling to find a synergy that's missing now that McClain isn't there to lead the unit.

Overall though, I'm still proud to be a Bama fan. A 28 game regular season win streak and a 18 game total win streak isn't anything to sneeze at, and in my opinion they'll be a much more grounded team come next Saturday. Actually with Saban, I'd say by tomorrow.


----------



## Randy

Oh and it's a day late but fuck Jeremiah Masoli.


----------



## aslsmm

hey randy if i get my avatar changed just by being happy that bama lost does that mean if i say "GO TIDE, i hate hot lesbians" you will change it to to hot lesbians?.......please.


----------



## Randy

Well, if I going to change your avatar to something feminine, I'd have just switched it to a Sooners logo instead.


----------



## Randy

Also, Oregon St. over Arizona (who was a top 10 opponent) is a positive statement on Boise State and TCU.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

It seems that everyone is butthurt that Bama lost and they don't want to drop them down in the rankings and put TCU or Boise St. above them which I think is unfair. Bama lost to a lesser ranked team therefore they should be dropped down in rank, am I saying that South Carolina needs to jump up to number 1?... No I'm not, but what I am saying is that considering that Ohio State is #2 is that they should now take over the #1 spot, Oregon jump to #2, and so on and so forth. 

Oh and on another note can someone please explain to me why in the hell Oklahomo is ranked #6?... seems to be a clear case of fanboyism in the polls.


----------



## Randy

The way the polls are generated are pretty strange, so unfortunately you can't give too much credit to how they arrive at their numbers. Not to get into a BCS polls vs. playoffs debate but to call the rankings a little deceptive would be an understatement.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I checked the polls earlier and Bama has dropped down to #8 and Ohio State has taken over the #1 spot. I'd personally like to see Oregon at #1 follwed by TCU at #2, Boise State at #3 and then Ohio State at #4. 

Oh and did you see that LSU vs. Florida game last night? What an exciting last 5 mins that game had.


----------



## mattofvengeance

There is no reason on Earth to rank TCU above Boise St.


----------



## Randy

If you have TX in your name, there is.


----------



## aslsmm

hahaha. randy be careful, you'll get this thread closed down by the mods.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

That's a nice Oregon avatar you got there aslsmm, I approve.


----------



## Randy

Plus, I mean, come on:


----------



## aslsmm

dude you either love or hate the fasion show that goes on in eugene. i am a fan of the uni combos. plus that helmet is the shit! heres a little known fact about the ducks uniforms, they have a gold helmet that is used only for when the go to the national championship. well that s the rumor in oregon any way. im hoping that they get to where it this year. 

ps...fuck jerimiah masoli......
and his little dog too.


----------



## Randy

aslsmm said:


> ps...fuck jerimiah masoli......
> and his little dog too.



Approved.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> dude you either love or hate the fasion show that goes on in eugene. i am a fan of the uni combos. plus that helmet is the shit! heres a little known fact about the ducks uniforms, they have a gold helmet that is used only for when the go to the national championship. well that s the rumor in oregon any way. im hoping that they get to where it this year.



+1 one the helmets and another +1 for hoping they get to the championship game.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> Plus, I mean, come on:



I hate the Oregon uni's, but that helmet is sick as hell. Though I would have gone for a satin finish on the carbon-fibre.

On a related note, they are selling the whole state of Oregon in St. Louis. Only $750!!!

oregon for sale~ like new~


----------



## TXDeathMetal

State of Oregon for 750 or less?!... (calls bank to get approval)... I'll take it!


----------



## aslsmm

haha and i though only oregonians were stupid enough to post something like that.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Hey that dude posted it, I'm just making fun of what he posted, and maybe it could go down in history like the Louisiana Purchase was except It'll be the Oregon Purchase...

"I'll take the state of Oregon for 750 please Alex"


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> Hey that dude posted it, I'm just making fun of what he posted, and maybe it could go down in history like the Louisiana Purchase was except It'll be the Oregon Purchase...
> 
> "I'll take the state of Oregon for 750 please Alex"



Offer him some beads and blankets.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Randy said:


> If you have TX in your name, there is.



Considering I live less than twenty minutes from the TCU campus, I wouldn't say that's necessarily true.


----------



## aslsmm

nice quick and snappy come back mattofvengance


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Offer him some beads and blankets.



Perhaps a can of corn or cranberry sauce too, yeah?


----------



## aslsmm

haha i love the way this thread has turned but lets bring it back to coolege football, so here are the estimated bcs rankings. 
1boise st
2oregon
3i dont remember, i think it was tcu
4again i dont remeber , nebraska?
5ohio st. i remember 12and 5. anyway i thought that was interesting.


----------



## Randy

I was reading that on ESPN today. It kinda makes sense, simply from the perspective that they played two (that I can remember?) ranked opponents (Beavers, Hokies) and are still undefeated, along with Oregon St. beating Arizona (formally #9).

Whether or not they're the best team in FBS is another question but based on the BCS system, the numbers make sense.


----------



## aslsmm

yeah. i actually could hope for a match up between, UO and B ST for the championship. i just hope that the ducks could pull that off. i know alot of people feel differently but i think that if boise and tcu played against the sec or pac 10 or even the big 11 for a whole season, i think theyd have 2-4 losses on theor record. they are deffinatly a high calibre team, but any high calibre team can beat 2 mid to high level teams and sweep a cup cake schedule and even beat an elite team. if they played mid to high level teams all season and played teams that are prone to upsetting elite teams, they would have a very different scheduel out come. my uncl is a boise fan and he said tht he read an article that said boise st has the 28th thoughest scheduel in college football this year and oregon has the 58th. in that same article the wac in ranked fifth in confrence difficulty and the pac 10 is ranked 2nd. that didn't add up to me. when i asked him about it he said 'it was explained in the article but i dont remember how it all worked out". i thought that was kinday funny.


----------



## mattofvengeance

aslsmm said:


> yeah. i actually could hope for a match up between, UO and B ST for the championship. i just hope that the ducks could pull that off. i know alot of people feel differently but i think that if boise and tcu played against the sec or pac 10 or even the big 11 for a whole season, i think theyd have 2-4 losses on theor record. they are deffinatly a high calibre team, but any high calibre team can beat 2 mid to high level teams and sweep a cup cake schedule and even beat an elite team. if they played mid to high level teams all season and played teams that are prone to upsetting elite teams, they would have a very different scheduel out come. my uncl is a boise fan and he said tht he read an article that said boise st has the 28th thoughest scheduel in college football this year and oregon has the 58th. in that same article the wac in ranked fifth in confrence difficulty and the pac 10 is ranked 2nd. that didn't add up to me. when i asked him about it he said 'it was explained in the article but i dont remember how it all worked out". i thought that was kinday funny.



I don't want to hear that schedule crap. For one, Boise only has control of their out of conference schedule, which to their credit, they don't schedule cupcakes. Also, since the Appalachian St. debacle that cost Lloyd Carr his job, schools in power conferences are apprehensive about scheduling smaller level programs that could potentially embarrass their school. Add to that, they've only lost 4 games in Chris Peterson's tenure, programs aren't exactly lining up to schedule Boise St. Boise also doesn't have the athletes to compete on a week to week basis in conferences like the SEC. Can you tell me the last time they had a recruiting class in the top 50? Certainly not in the last decade. In fact, their class last year was the third best in their own conference, averaging a measly 2.80 stars. They are a team that is exceptionally well coached, disciplined, and on any given Saturday can defeat any team in the country. Given the seasons they've had in the last decade and the BCS bowl victories, they deserve their chance on the biggest of stages. Finally, if you could develop some sort of spelling and sentence structure, I'd appreciate it. That was painful to read.


----------



## aslsmm

no way man, im not going to spell check my posts, i dont care if they are hard to read. sorry if you dont wanna here the scheduel crap cause that's really what it boils down to. im not taking anything away from them but even chris petersen has said he's curious how thy would fair in a power conference. 

btw is your bum hurt from the "quik and snappy comeback comment"?


----------



## mattofvengeance

aslsmm said:


> no way man, im not going to spell check my posts, i dont care if they are hard to read. sorry if you dont wanna here the scheduel crap cause that's really what it boils down to. im not taking anything away from them but even chris petersen has said he's curious how thy would fair in a power conference.
> 
> btw is your bum hurt from the "quik and snappy comeback comment"?



Well they're moving to the Mountain West next year, which definitely isn't a power conference, but certainly more competitive than the WAC. No, it doesn't because my response wasn't really a "comeback" as much is it was an observation. Your spelling and grammar fails are astounding. No wonder people assume all football fans are morons. You aren't helping us out, bro.


----------



## aslsmm

otay me sory 4 actin lik weetard wif me speling.
peas forgiv me i du beter wen i poast next tyme.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

On an interesting note, Alabama is wearing new unis this weekend which is a huge deal. It's like asking God to change Jesus to George to people at that school. FWIW, I really like the way they look. They are part of the Nike combat gear line.


----------



## mattofvengeance

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> On an interesting note, Alabama is wearing new unis this weekend which is a huge deal. It's like asking God to change Jesus to George to people at that school. FWIW, I really like the way they look. They are part of the Nike combat gear line.



The Pro Combats are so hit and miss. The ones that are good look really awesome, but those that suck are utter trash, like TCU's. I didn't think they could get worse than the acid washed jeans look they had last year, but I was wrong.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Yeah an VT's were an abortion but Bama wouldn't let them destroy the traditional look they have. The ones for Saturday have a vague houndstooth print in the numbers and houndstooth undershirts. I think they put a big script A on the pants too.


----------



## Randy

I liked the VT uniforms.


----------



## aslsmm

i kinda did to. i hate tcu's new uni's.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I guess I should have prefaced that saying I've never liked VT's unis. I just don't like those colors together. Much like the dreamsickle orange Tennessee wears.


----------



## Customisbetter

Guess who is going to the MSU Homecoming game this weekend?


----------



## Randy

Ooh, sweet deal man.


----------



## Customisbetter

My goal for this game is to remember any of it. The student section has an average BAC of .1 

Should be pretty fun. I'll take pictures.


----------



## Randy

Yeah dude, please share. I'm glad to see Sparty as a serious contender for the Big 10 this year.


----------



## Randy

Texas Longhorns to retire QB Colt McCoy's No. 12 on Oct. 30 - ESPN

Really? I mean, for that guy?


----------



## aslsmm

well when you are named after one of the mighty 3 ninja's, what do you expect?


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Dammit!... you had to go all 3 Ninjas up in this bitch? well so much for this thread.


----------



## aslsmm

ha. the 3 ninja's are against the posting rules? maybe we will get lucky and the mods wil be big tum tum fans. 


back on topic is any one watching the marshal ucf game? the lady who is announcing for the game is super annoying. the ucf qb threw a ball that bounced off the chest of his intende reciever and got intercepted. the lady said "wow thats the most inacurate pass he;s thrown tonight". i thought it was right on target.


----------



## Randy

I didn't even know this game was on. Thanks for the heads up!

Yeah, a late-night Wednesday game of two unranked teams get the bottom of the barrel commentators.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Randy said:


> Texas Longhorns to retire QB Colt McCoy's No. 12 on Oct. 30 - ESPN
> 
> Really? I mean, for that guy?




Yes. For _THAT_ guy. He was that good.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

If the pass hit him square in the chest then I'd say that was a pretty damn accurate pass, instead what she should have said was "that was the biggest fail of catching a pass tonight!"


----------



## Randy

*ahem*female sports announcer *ahem*


----------



## aslsmm

yah as i keep listening im not sure its a girl. either way "it" is a retarded announcer


----------



## mattofvengeance

Infinity Complex said:


> Yes. For _THAT_ guy. He was that good.



I disagree, but they need to prepare a proper burial for him after Sunday.


----------



## Randy

TRUTH.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

As much as I like/d Colt McCoy is that I have to say that he went from being good in college to get cabbage in his muff in the NFL, therefore...

Colt McCoy= Muff Cabbage.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Colt's Texan brethren won't fare well either, as they will have their asses handed to them in Lincoln.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Colt's Texan brethren won't fare well either, as they will have their asses handed to them in Lincoln.



Oh man, I agree 100% on this, the way Texas has been playing this year is that there is not even a snowball chance in hell that they will beat Nebraska on Sat.


----------



## Customisbetter

Sparty doin his thing in the endzone


----------



## Randy

Epic pics, dude. My life isn't complete until I have a foam Spartan headpiece.


----------



## EcoliUVA

UVA fan here. Unfortunately for me...haha.

To be fair though, we got fucked by the refs at the USC game. Shove your fucking suspension, give me my win assholes.

And our new coach is an ex-cop who quit to coach football after having a gun put to his head...and the trigger pulled...that didn't fire. I certainly wouldn't fuck with the guy. Despite the losses, I'm optimistic for the future of our program with Groh out of the way. Notice how GT's D still sucks weiner this year?

2 Tix for the UNC game tomorrow...cheap tickets, but I'll be in the student section anyway. Fuck yeah for pledges saving my ass delicious seats.


----------



## tian

I'm not a sports fan, but I am interning at the Journal Star in Lincoln so I've come to learn the importance of Husker football to this state. The city is crazy right now and I'm looking forward to getting to photograph the game tomorrow.

Also, I'll just leave this here...


----------



## mattofvengeance

Now that is a picture I fully endorse. I want to get that sawed off longhorn tattooed soon.


----------



## Randy

Oh, also, doubley fuck Jeremiah Masoli today.


----------



## Randy

Today's shaping up to be loaded with upsets, most of which accented with metric fucktons of penalties.


----------



## Randy

Well, yesterday was a total mind-screw.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Indeed it was man, lots of crazy shit happened but the good news is that...

Oregon is now #1 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Customisbetter

The Game against Illinois was pretty sweet.

GERARD FUCKING BUTLER was there conducting the band and waving the MSU flag on the field. It was glorious.


----------



## Randy

Woah.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> The Game against Illinois was pretty sweet.
> 
> GERARD FUCKING BUTLER was there conducting the band and waving the MSU flag on the field. It was glorious.



That DOES sound pretty epic and badass.


----------



## Randy

Friggin' OU


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Yeah dude I want to know why in the hell OU is ranked so high, those guys are barely winning each game they play, as I said in an earlier post is that I think it's a clear case of fanboyism in the polls.


----------



## aslsmm

yup yup. ou has it's 20th #1 ranking in the 13 years of the bcs exsistance. personally, I'd rank abun, lsu, OREGON, boise, utah and tcu all above oklahoma. never the less there is still 6 games to decided who is in the national championship. i think that a match up between boise and oregon would the most epic championship game ever played.


----------



## Randy

Boise State proved a lot in this last week, just in the way they handled San Jose State. Look at it this way... Wisconsin took out Ohio State rather handily, meanwhile, they put up 27 points and gave up 14 to San Jose. Likewise, Alabama scored 48 on them and gave up a field goal. Boise State also scored 48 points but kept San Jose at zero and allowed less yardage than any of the other ranked teams the Spartans have played this season.

That's a pretty solid case for definitely being in the top 5 but I'm starting to think they might just deserve #1.


----------



## aslsmm

yeah i wouldn't doubt it they are, it would realll be nice to see teams other than the regulars, in the championship game this year.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I think it's great that these "BCS Buster" teams are doing just that in busting out the normal teams that are favored by the BCS but what I don't like is how the BCS is constantly trying to screw them over. I'm also tired of the argument that TCU and Boise State couldn't compete in a "real conference" such as the SEC or Pac 10, my thoughts are the way that both of those teams have been performing is that on any given Saturday that they could take on any of those teams in those conferences and come out on top.


----------



## aslsmm

i've never liked what lou holtz has had to say about the ducks but tonight was just comical. "ucla will be a good test for the ducks, but until they have yet to be tested on the road. they struggled against AZst and they ave yet to make a statment win on the road." hmmmmm...... now look at the 22-3 lead the ducks have in the first half, yup that must be the under rated ducks. and last time i checked a 42-31 victory is hardly a struggle especially when its against at team team that has a highly touted defenese.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Dammit!... seriously BCS get off of Oklahomo's nuts or start a damn playoff like every other sport on the planet has, stop the blatant fanboyism.


----------



## aslsmm

no shit. they were saying "this is where boise st and its weak strength of schedule is going to hurt them" honestly assuming that there is two 1 loss teams in the championship game i wouldn't doubt if they bumped bama and osu ahead of an undefeated bronco team. bcs stands for big cock suckers.


----------



## gunshow86de

aslsmm said:


> no shit. they were saying "this is where boise st and its weak strength of schedule is going to hurt them" honestly assuming that there is two 1 loss teams in the championship game i wouldn't doubt if they bumped bama and osu ahead of an undefeated bronco team. bcs stands for big cock suckers.



Boise's two "signature wins" this season were against Va. Tech and Oregon State. Two respectable programs having mediocre seasons.

I'm not defending the BCS system, but Boise has a very weak schedule compared to major conference teams.

This schedule does not a champion make;

Wyoming? New Mexico State? Toledo? San Jose State? Louisiana Tech? Hawaii? Idaho? Fresno State? Utah State?

Nevada is the only half-way decent team left on their schedule, and they are coming off a loss to Hawaii, whom Boise also plays. So wins over both those schools don't contribute much to Boise's resume.

They can only hang their hat on that Fiesta Bowl win over OU for so long. The desperately need to join a big conference. I hear the Big-12 is looking for new blood.


----------



## Randy

that they need to join a major conference but seriously, they had to win their season AND win their bowl appearances for several years to get to this point in the polls. A team in a major conference could've done that in a single season. Call me optimistic, but they'd probably be a zero or one loss teams even in a bigger conference with the way they've played this year (statistically; see my post about them vs. everyone else who romped the Spartans). 

Anyway, Oregon fucking slayed yesterday. Given, it's UCLA but it was still a dominant win by any standard.


----------



## Customisbetter

Fuckin awesome.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Yeah those cards were hilarious.

Wonder who will be the first to decipher their code?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Big rivalry game for the good guys in white today. All I have to say or sing rather is "Rocky Top, you'll never be home sweet home to me. Fuck you Rocky Top, whew! Go to hell Tennessee." 

Now that is out of my system, there should be some good games today. I'm personally looking forward to the auburn vs lsu game. I honestly despise both teams but I think
I will pull for the guys in purple and gold. I don't think
my heart has it in it to EVER root for auburn.


----------



## MrRedRaider

Yea I intend on tuning to the LSU game, I just cant wait until they play Arkansas again. One of the best games Ive ever seen was that matchup two years ago on Thanksgiving week. Had me out of the chair several times.


----------



## Randy

Really proud of Syracuse this season, especially the way their defense performed today. 

Also, fuck Jeremiah Masoli


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

And you forgot...Fuck Tenessee.


----------



## Randy

That too


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Yeah, I'm on board for watching LSU vs. Auburn oh and...fuck Oklahoma!


----------



## mattofvengeance

> We're no strangers to love
> You know the rules and so do I
> A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
> You wouldn't get this from any other guy
> I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
> Gotta make you understand
> 
> Never gonna give you up,
> Never gonna let you down,
> Never gonna run around and desert you,
> Never gonna make you cry,
> Never gonna say goodbye,
> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
> 
> We've known each other for so long
> Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
> Inside we both know what's been going on
> We know the game and we're gonna play it
> And if you ask me how I'm feeling
> Don't tell me you're too blind to see
> 
> (CHORUS)
> 
> (Ooh give you up)
> (Ooh give you up)
> (Ooh) never gonna give, never gonna give
> (give you up)
> (Ooh) never gonna give, never gonna give
> (give you up)
> 
> We've known each other for so long
> Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
> Inside we both know what's been going on
> We know the game and we're gonna play it
> 
> I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
> Gotta make you understand


----------



## Randy

mattofvengeance said:


> Fuck Jeremiah Masoli



You make a good point.


----------



## Randy

I was expecting Alabama to win, sure... but that was *brutal*. I'll miss watching them next week, but they get a much needed week off to regroup.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

So this week's edition of the BCS is out, and I am quite shocked. Oregon should be number 1, IMO. I detest Auburn, but I can objectively look at that team and say it is a two man team. Cam Newton is the real deal and is an amazing athlete. The same can be said for Nick Fairley. Both of those guys are outstanding, but at some point I see their defensive luck running out. Before yesterday's game, the were ranked 82nd in total defense, and while Cam Newton is very similar to a Tim Tebow, I see one glaring difference. Florida had an amazing defense that Auburn truly is lacking. You can put up all the points you want, but there is going to come a time when that luck of relying so heavily on your offense runs out. I think Auburn is a good team, but not a great team in my eyes because I see them as incomplete. They are missing those core guys that win you games. Instead they are relying on a player than can get hurt at any given moment, and I just don't think I'd be happy knowing the sole success of my team relied on that. Because like Auburn or not, they are a totally different team without Cam Newton and in a far worse position than they are now.


----------



## Randy

Spoken like a true UA alum. 

Kidding, kidding. I think you're spot on.


----------



## Randy

Not entirely sure how Auburn ended up at the top of the BCS. They beat an LSU team that skated by on luck and trick plays for the first half of the season and that was good enough to leapfrog Oregon, eh? Color me... skeptical.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Not entirely sure how Auburn ended up at the top of the BCS. They beat an LSU team that skated by on luck and trick plays for the first half of the season and that was good enough to leapfrog Oregon, eh? Color me... skeptical.



My thoughts exactly. The good thing about yesterday is that Oklahomo got rolled by Missouri and got their ass knocked back down (suck it BCS) and it still pisses me off that they are trying to do everything they can to keep Oregon from being number 1 and every week they have a response for it. As I've said before is that I think that on any given Saturday during college football season is that teams like Oregon, Boise State and TCU could beat any of the highly favored teams in the "power conferences".


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy said:


> Spoken like a true UA alum.
> 
> Kidding, kidding. I think you're spot on.



Well they won't stay at #1 after the showdown in t-town on November 26th.  This might actually turn out to be an Iron Bowl for the ages.


----------



## Customisbetter

Did you guys see the MSU and Wisconsin games? Holy shit talk about excitement.


----------



## Randy

TXDeathMetal said:


> My thoughts exactly. The good thing about yesterday is that Oklahomo got rolled by Missouri and got their ass knocked back down (suck it BCS) and it still pisses me off that they are trying to do everything they can to keep Oregon from being number 1 and every week they have a response for it. As I've said before is that I think that on any given Saturday during college football season is that teams like Oregon, Boise State and TCU could beat any of the highly favored teams in the "power conferences".



What's getting my blood boiling is that TCU or Boise State. are going to get stuck playing eachother, the other 'BCS outsider' Utah, or a Michigan State or Missouri team the media's already concluded got there on luck. Big game is still reserved for the "power conferences" and the old schoolers can still contend that the "BCS Busters" haven't proven anything.


----------



## ZEBOV

> mattofvengeance:
> We're no strangers to love
> You know the rules and so do I
> A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
> You wouldn't get this from any other guy
> I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
> Gotta make you understand
> 
> Never gonna give you up,
> Never gonna let you down,
> Never gonna run around and desert you,
> Never gonna make you cry,
> Never gonna say goodbye,
> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
> 
> We've known each other for so long
> Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
> Inside we both know what's been going on
> We know the game and we're gonna play it
> And if you ask me how I'm feeling
> Don't tell me you're too blind to see
> 
> (CHORUS)
> 
> (Ooh give you up)
> (Ooh give you up)
> (Ooh) never gonna give, never gonna give
> (give you up)
> (Ooh) never gonna give, never gonna give
> (give you up)
> 
> We've known each other for so long
> Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
> Inside we both know what's been going on
> We know the game and we're gonna play it
> 
> I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
> Gotta make you understand



I just spent 10 straight minutes laughing at this. +1000 to Randy.... if the forum would allow it.


----------



## Rick

I fucking can't believe Texas lost to Iowa State. I don't even think we can beat Baylor now.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> What's getting my blood boiling is that TCU or Boise State. are going to get stuck playing eachother, the other 'BCS outsider' Utah, or a Michigan State or Missouri team the media's already concluded got there on luck. Big game is still reserved for the "power conferences" and the old schoolers can still contend that the "BCS Busters" haven't proven anything.



Basically what you're saying is that we're going to have a repeat of last year with all the bowl games? IIRC TCU played Boise State, I know Oregon was in a bowl game as was Utah, but those games got overshadowed due to the "real conferences" games (Alabama vs. Texas, etc...)


----------



## Randy

Rick said:


> I fucking can't believe Texas lost to Iowa State. I don't even think we can beat Baylor now.



Florida's feeling your pain right now, too.

Another year or two and they'll be back in it, for sure. A young bunch but they're talented.


----------



## aslsmm

you know the polsters are ranking oregon#1 but the computrs are taking away from their points. it is just wierd, they have a bye week and are out ranked by UO by 30 points, then they play the bestthey have played all year and they are still out ranked by auburn by 30 points? so this coming saturday if they beat usc and auburn stays unbeaten, they arn't going to jump them, and that game according to lou holtz, is their biggest test of the season. im telling a Oregon vs Boise st would be the highest rated national championship in 10 years. that would bring in so much money.


----------



## gunshow86de

I know you guys don't like it, but the conference you play in SHOULD matter. Over the last few seasons, we've seen that any team can win any one game, but a true champion should be able to sustain a high level of play against a high level of competition. Boise schedules one, maybe two, decent teams per year, then obliterate their weak conference. That does not make them worthy of being in the BCS chamionship, unless they are the ONLY undefeated team left. I've seen Boise play enough, and I honestly feel they would be at least a 2 loss team in the SEC, or worse.

I'd put an SEC team with one loss (must be in-conference) in the championship ahead of an undefeated Boise.

I do feel that Oregon is a worthy #1. The Pac-10 is still a very competitive conference, I think everyone just forgets about them when USC isn't a top-5 team.


----------



## Randy

If this were their first no-loss season, I'd agree. Pre-season rankings exist for a reason and if you climb the ladder one rung at a time every year, you shouldn't be barred from getting to the top.

That said, even if Boise State doesn't get a Nat'l Title game... they at least deserve a DESCENT BCS team that people can't throw an asterisk next to.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> If this were their first no-loss season, I'd agree. Pre-season rankings exist for a reason and if you climb the ladder one rung at a time every year, you shouldn't be barred from getting to the top.


 
But their schedule makes it look like they are climbing the kiddie ladder. 

They need to play with the grown folks. I'm not totally trashing them. They are a very good team, and I think if they were in a major conference they would be at least contending for their conference title.

I think there are too many teams in Division-I (FBS, or whatever the hell they call it these days). Let's be honest, most Big-East teams would be lucky to beat a D-III team this year.

I think there needs to be stricter critieria to be a D-I team, and that D-I's can't schedule ANY non-conference games with a lower division team. Effectivley forcing the non-conference games to matter.

What am I forgetting? Oh yeah, playoffs and fuck Jeremiah Masoli.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Oh yeah, and playoffs and fuck Jermiah Messoli.



You do have a point.

Oh and... fuck the BCS, Oklahomo University, Jeremiah Masoli and his little dog too.


----------



## ZEBOV

TXDeathMetal said:


> You do have a point.
> 
> Oh and... fuck the BCS, Oklahomo University, Jeremiah Masoli and his little dog too.



I think you're about to get spanked by a mod, just like a mod spanked matofvengeance.


----------



## Randy

ZEBOV said:


> I think you're about to get spanked by a mod, just like a mod spanked matofvengeance.





Nah, as long as we all understand that fact that Jeremiah Masoli is an overrated, unappreciative thug who pissed away his chance at playing on a national title caliber team, we'll all stay friends in there. 

I actually agree with what you said for the most part, Gunshow. Especially about the Big East, unfortunately.


----------



## aslsmm

i agree with any legit team being able to sweep boise st's schedule but they arent just winning out, they are destroying every one they face. i also believe that they may possible have 1-2 losses if hey were in te pac-12 or the sec, but a 1 loss aq team is still a title contender. thus boise st should be in the championship game if they win out. oregon is undoubtable the #1 team as of now. their closes game ws on the road against az st. Az st has proven that they can give any one arun for their money however i watched the Az st oregon game and i never once felt that we were going to lose. that game was also their lowest scoring game at 42 points. i think auburn is #3, they are undefeated in a tough confrence with a tough schedule and a good win against a undefeated lsu team. they have also cut it really close in a few games against lesser foe's, so IMO i believe that oregon#1, boise #2 auburn #3, now if Auburn beats alabama by 7+ points then i'll beleive the #1 ranking. as for the ducks, i don't think that there are to many duck fans out there that are worried about the USC game, were more focused on UofA.


----------



## aslsmm

TXdeathmetal has anyone thanked your ass off for starting this thread? in the words of Huggy Bear "you go up a knotch in my book, that puts you at Knotch 1" haha. seriously though +1 to you.


----------



## ZEBOV

Randy said:


> Nah, as long as we all understand that fact that Jeremiah Masoli is an overrated, unappreciative thug who pissed away his chance at playing on a national title caliber team, we'll all stay friends in there.
> 
> I actually agree with what you said for the most part, Gunshow. Especially about the Big East, unfortunately.



Oh... I don't know who Jeremiah Masoli is. I don't follow sports.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> i agree with any legit team being able to sweep boise st's schedule but they arent just winning out, they are destroying every one they face. i also believe that they may possible have 1-2 losses if hey were in te pac-12 or the sec, but a 1 loss aq team is still a title contender. thus boise st should be in the championship game if they win out. oregon is undoubtable the #1 team as of now. their closes game ws on the road against az st. Az st has proven that they can give any one arun for their money however i watched the Az st oregon game and i never once felt that we were going to lose. that game was also their lowest scoring game at 42 points. i think auburn is #3, they are undefeated in a tough confrence with a tough schedule and a good win against a undefeated lsu team. they have also cut it really close in a few games against lesser foe's, so IMO i believe that oregon#1, boise #2 auburn #3, now if Auburn beats alabama by 7+ points then i'll beleive the #1 ranking. as for the ducks, i don't think that there are to many duck fans out there that are worried about the USC game, were more focused on UofA.



You do have a point here, if Auburn beats Alabama by 7+ points then I feel that they should definitely deserve the #1 spot. I don't think that Oregon has anything to worry about with USC and we also know that Boise State, TCU and Utah are going to do well. I also think that each week that goes by is that it's going to be a battle for the #1 spot amongst the 5 teams I listed above (Auburn, Oregon, Boise State, TCU and Utah)


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> TXdeathmetal has anyone thanked your ass off for starting this thread? in the words of Huggy Bear "you go up a knotch in my book, that puts you at Knotch 1" haha. seriously though +1 to you.



So far you're the only one.


----------



## Randy

TXDeathMetal said:


> So far you're the only one.



Thar.


----------



## Randy

I'll just leave this here:

Boise State Gets No Respect - ESPN Video - ESPN


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I do believe that I'd buy Jesse Palmer a beer for that one.


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> I don't think that Oregon has anything to worry about with USC



I'm calling it;

USC 38 - Oregon 36

.....ain't no guess, that's how it's gunna be.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> I'm calling it;
> 
> USC 38 - Oregon 36
> 
> .....ain't no guess, that's how it's gunna be



I don't see it happening, I'm not going to any kind of prediction of what the score will be but I feel strongly that Oregon will come out on top.


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


> I'm calling it;
> 
> USC 38 - Oregon 36
> 
> .....ain't no guess, that's how it's gunna be.



If you're wrong, you're getting a Ducks avatar for the next week.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> If you're wrong, you're getting a Ducks avatar for the next week.



Good thing they ain't losin'.


----------



## Randy

Yeah, good thing.


----------



## Rick

The problem I have is that I don't really see anyone busting down the doors to schedule Boise State. Is Alabama gonna schedule them? No. Is Ohio State? No. So Boise State has to schedule whomever they can find, why are they being punished for this? Plus, why are they being punished for being in a shitty conference? Is the Pac 10 gonna let them join? Doubt it. No one will because they're scared to play them.


----------



## gunshow86de

Rick said:


> The problem I have is that I don't really see anyone busting down the doors to schedule Boise State. Is Alabama gonna schedule them? No. Is Ohio State? No. So Boise State has to schedule whomever they can find, why are they being punished for this? Plus, why are they being punished for being in a shitty conference? Is the Pac 10 gonna let them join? Doubt it. No one will because they're scared to play them.



They shouldn't be "punished" for it, but until they get a stronger schedule/conference they will have to win out and hope they are the only unbeaten left.

This is why I think D-I needs to drop at least half their teams to a lower tier, and make the good teams play each other throughout the season. That would prevent "powerhouse" teams like *cough* Texas *cough* from scheduling Wyoming to open the season for the better part of a decade. I hate when top-25 teams schedule "tune-up" games. You have the entire off-season to prepare. Make the entire regular season count!


----------



## aslsmm

my uncle is a big boise st fan and i asked him why the pac didn't take them instead of colorado and he said that its because boise st is a one trick pony. aside from football they don't offer much else for conference revanue. it made sense to me. 

also some teams don't scheduel boise because they have nothing to gain from it as far as the computers are concerned. for instance, if alabama had schedueld boise in the begining of the year and beat them, no one would be like "wow what an upset" but if they had lost to them every one would have been like "wow what an upset". if they can get into a bcs conference then people will play them because of the ranking points they will get if they beat them. the way it is now there is everything to lose and nothing to gain by playing them.......look at oregon last year. no one wants to get embarrassed like that the 1st-3rd games of the year.


oregon 48, usc 32
i'll wear a (trumpet sounding) "TROJAN MAN" for a week if im wrong


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> oregon 48, usc 32
> i'll wear a (trumpet sounding) "TROJAN MAN" for a week if im wrong



Good idea, hell I'd do it just because the Trojan man is badass.


----------



## Randy

aslsmm said:


> aside from football they don't offer much else for conference revanue.



I heard they have a descent cheerleading program.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> I heard they have a *descent* cheerleading program.



_*Disclaimer* The following jokes are terrible._

Would a Descent Cheer-leading Program involve a lot of tumbling??? 

I heard Boise's FFA program is pretty good, why can't there be a PCS???? (Potato Championship Series)


----------



## Randy

Cue the sad trombone.


----------



## aslsmm

i was thinking the lonley snar drum


----------



## Randy

This week's picks, anybody?


----------



## aslsmm

oregon > usc
miss > auburn
stanford > wash
U of A > UCLA
NEB > Mizzou
Iowa > MSU
Utah > AFA

i hope miss knocks off Auburn but i bet hy don't


----------



## Randy

REALLY proud of the Orangemen today! Very dominant win over a pretty good Cincinnati Bearcats team. Maybe we'll get a descent opponent in a bowl game out of the deal. Anything to get more money in the program helps.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

My picks for today: Auburn over Mississippi, Oregon over USC, TCU over UNLV, Utah over Air Force, Arkansas over Vanderbilt, Baylor over Texas, and Texas Tech over Texas A&M.

Ironically enough I just posted this exact same thing on Facebook.

EDIT: I forgot to add in this...




Fuck Jeremiah Masoli, that is all.


----------



## aslsmm

Randy said:


> If you're wrong, you're getting a Ducks avatar for the next week.


 

i'm gonna hold you to this man.

so sorry for gunshow86de


----------



## gunshow86de

aslsmm said:


> i'm gonna hold you to this man.
> 
> so sorry for gunshow86de



Well, my 38-36 is shaping up nicely. Provided USC kicks 2 field goals and Oregon doesn't score the rest of the game.

Is it too late to change to 46-43 USC?


----------



## aslsmm

i got the usc 32 right, but it seems i under cut my ducks by 5 points.

i have a few good duck avatar options for ya.

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





choose wisely, this is for a whole week mind you.


----------



## Randy

Done. 

You change that avatar before next week and I'll ban you for a week and change it back .


----------



## gunshow86de

That's what I get for believing in Lane Kiffin.


----------



## Customisbetter

8 and 1


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


> That's what I get for believing in Lane Kiffin.



 QFT



Customisbetter said:


> 8 and 1



Well, it was a good run while it lasted.


----------



## Customisbetter

Well apparently we are still in 1st place so its not all bad. 

We did get our asses kicked though.


----------



## aslsmm

im really wondering what they will do if both auburn and oregon lose. will it be alabama and ohio st in the national championship game? hmmm.. i wonder.


----------



## gunshow86de

aslsmm said:


> im really wondering what they will do if both auburn and oregon lose. will it be alabama and ohio st in the national championship game? hmmm.. i wonder.



I would hazard to guess that it would be one of the undefeated's (Boise or TCU) against the SEC champion.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I suppose I need to change my avatar to a Oregon one (cue Randy)


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


> I would hazard to guess that it would be one of the undefeated's (Boise or TCU) against the SEC champion.



Yeah, that's my guess. Speaking of which, what do we think the SEC championship game will look like?


----------



## aslsmm

im hoping for bama, auburn and oregon's score would be 10000002 to 3200091 or something like that. i think bama has what it takes to take down the auburn newtons i mean tigers.


----------



## Randy

The Auburn Newtons... I'm using that.


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> I suppose I need to change my avatar to a Oregon one (cue Randy)



I vote for a Joey Harrington Times Square billboard.


----------



## Randy

God, I forgot about that. Talk about overkill Heisman campaigns. 

Anyway, TXDM doesn't get the forced avatar change this week because his prediction was on. Next week you might not be so lucky.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Anyway, TXDM doesn't get the forced avatar change this week because his prediction was on. Next week you might not be so lucky



Yeah, I'm looking at games for this upcoming week to make my picks from and it's going to be really difficult as there are some really solid games lined up so my luck may run out this coming week.


----------



## Randy

Well it depends... you're only in trouble if you pick a team I like, to lose.


----------



## aslsmm

but it is a win win for me cause if i pick the ducks to lose then you'l just change my avatar to a ducks avatar, since im from oregon and im a huge ducks fan that would just make my day. haha. 


randy how do you do the short films for avatars? i can only do pics.


----------



## Randy

They're .gif files. As a contributer, you're allowed to have up to 100px by 100px image and 48 kilobytes in size. It's really hard to find .gif files that size, so I usually make my own using Ulead Gif Animator 5.

Also, you never know... I might have to dust off my Alabama avatar collection for you if it comes to that.


----------



## aslsmm

as long as you dont have a OS, UW, Boise St, or U of A stock pile to get rid of, im ok with it.


----------



## aslsmm

i got my heart broken so i thought id post on here. some of you may know my peersonal situation regaurding the oregon ducks and their amazing season so far. well i just looked up ticket prices for the bcs national championship game and the cheapest seat i could find was 537 per person. "sniff sniff, tears" i cried. it was so sad. 

this song was playing in the back ground


if i told you guys that my snake had cancer would you make donations to save him? i think letting his master go to the bcs championship game might save him.


----------



## Randy

I'd only donate to your BCS National Championship fund if I get a ticket out of the deal.  

Also, this Big East expansion business is pleasing. If we get Villanova (which is a very solid FCS team) and TCU out of the deal, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## aslsmm

that would be great for you the big east.


----------



## Randy

The problem we're having is that the Big East isn't competitive enough, which means they're the low man on the totem pole when it comes to recruiting talent or getting decent coaches or coordinators, then the conference gets even less competitive and dies out. Even though this years has been dismal with regard to making it into the BCS rankings, there have been some strides with regard to personnel throughout the whole conference. There's also talk of making conferences with 10 teams eligible for a conference championship because of the Big 12 being reduced, which would be another needed boost.


----------



## gunshow86de

I agree with the sentiment. The death-nail for the Big East came when Rich-Rod bolted for the Big House. The West Virginia, Pittsburgh and Rutgers of that era were all very good. But it started with Miami and VaTech going to the ACC.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

$537 for a nosebleed seat at the BCS game or was it a DECENT seat?


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


> The death-nail for the Big East came when Rich-Rod bolted for the Big House. The West Virginia, Pittsburgh and Rutgers of that era were all very good. But it started with Miami and VaTech going to the ACC.



Don't forget Brian Kelly leaving for Notre Dame a week before his team's bowl game last year. Dickhead he is.


----------



## aslsmm

major nose bleed seat. more like labotomy seat. it is as far back as you can get. 


ps. i kan't maek phun uv yore speling beecuz i spel stuff rong on evry remarc i poast. just glad too no that im knot alone inn the speling departmint.


----------



## Randy

Wanna see something cool?


----------



## Randy

Just for the sake of beating the girlfriend to the punch:

Cam Newton offered for cash in exchange for signing letter of intent, ex-Mississippi State quarterback said - ESPN

Shit just got real.


----------



## aslsmm

i saw that. can that remove him from the heisman race?


----------



## Randy

Most definitely. Could also impose ridiculous sanctions on the school which means no BCS championship or any other bowl game this year, maybe for a few years. It could also reverse all their wins this season, in an extreme case. This could get very messy, very fast.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

You bastard!! You stole my thunder.  Oh well.... *points and laughs at her Auburn friends who have beaten their chests all season about the second coming of Tebow*


Also, I love you and you're not a bastard.


----------



## Randy

Bastard, eh? If you didn't retract that and I didn't love you, somebody might've logged back in with an AU avatar.  

We'll see how this whole thing pans out, but the way he was dodging questions about the NFL last week had me thinking he was a one season ringer they brought in to pad their win record, knowing damn well he wasn't going to stick around.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> Don't forget Brian Kelly leaving for Notre Dame a week before his team's bowl game last year. Dickhead he is.



Meh, the Big East was gone before that. I mean, Cincinnati was dominating the conference??!!? 

That was a decent edit, btw.


----------



## Randy

Well, I mean... post descent of the entire conference, it was just nice to see a decent team pop up. Given, that lasted about as long as playing Descent for nostalgia's sake, after purchasing a decent computer for the first time... but it was still relevant.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

My picks for this week:

Oregon over Washington, Auburn over Chattanooga, TCU over Utah, Boise State over Hawaii, Alabama over LSU, Nebraska over Iowa State, Oklahoma over Texas A&M, Missouri over Texas Tech, Oklahoma State over Baylor, and South Carolina over Arkansas.


----------



## Randy

I'm going to agree with you 100% except I might take Utah over TCU, though.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> I'm going to agree with you 100% except I might take Utah over TCU, though.



Yeah man I'm kinda iffy on that game too because I like both TCU and Utah, I'm also iffy on the Alabama vs LSU game as both are good teams and I feel that either one could win but my gut is telling me to go with Bama.


----------



## Randy

Well, apparently Utah forgot they had a football game today.


----------



## Randy

Wow, what a week. Total  for Alabama's loss to LSU, but Alabama just didn't look like themselves, Les Miles (as seems to be standard for him) took some calculated risks that payed off well, and the LSU defense was just friggin' crushing. Looks like the expectations need to be lowered a bit, but a decent bowl game spot is nothing to be ashamed of. Big congrats to LSU, on this one. 

Only other game I watched closely was Oregon and Washington. The first quarter and pretty much the first half was almost hard to watch, but really, Oregon spent a lot of time leaning on their passing game more than previously and it didn't work out great. After they let LaMichael handle the ball a little bit more, you could see the confidence there and the numbers started piling up. Impressive win in the end but stumbling like that against a team that can actually run the score up on you while you're trying to get your bearings (like Auburn would)could be their undoing.


----------



## gunshow86de

Good thing the week is over and I can get rid of that embarrassing avatar.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

What a week indeed, I didn't do so hot yesterday with my picks. I lost the Alabama vs LSU game, Arkansas vs South Carolina game, Oklahoma vs Texas A&M game and the Missouri vs Texas Tech game. 

I agree on the Oregon vs Washington game, it started off shaky for Oregon but I'm glad they got it together and went back to what works for them and pulled it off. I believe they said that the Duck has done 2,195 pushups so far this season let's keep it going!


----------



## aslsmm

yeah i wasn't worried about them losing but i was definatly a bit perplexed by their fist half performance. i thought their passing game wasn't to bad but jeff and tuine (#80) dropped a few un characteristic passes. plus thomas was overthrowing the ball for some reason. it just was a sad display of their offensive power. i have to say that a 53-16 win being their dissapointing game is a good thing though. also while its sd for bama to have lost, it may b good if they can handle auburn. i think auburn and oregon would be an awesome game but i think TCU or Boise and Oregon would be better.


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


> Good thing the week is over and I can get rid of that embarrassing avatar.



Nice avatar change. I decided to help out and upgrade you to the "maximum douche" edition.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Where I was this weekend:







To see some of this:






and this






Some of this






but most importantly, this


----------



## Randy

Patrick Peterson is a monster.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Randy said:


> Patrick Peterson is a monster.



That he is.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

LSU may be on a high right now but I have a feeling that high won't last very long. I believe LSU is going to be handed another loss this season and I believe that it will happen in Little Rock, Arkansas when they play the Razorbacks in a few weeks. In the history that these 2 teams have played each other in Little Rock is that in most cases Arkansas has come out victorious... just sayin'


----------



## mattofvengeance

TXDeathMetal said:


> LSU may be on a high right now but I have a feeling that high won't last very long. I believe LSU is going to be handed another loss this season and I believe that it will happen in Little Rock, Arkansas when they play the Razorbacks in a few weeks. In the history that these 2 teams have played each other in Little Rock is that in most cases Arkansas has come out victorious... just sayin'



The beauty of the SEC is, generally speaking, any team can rise up at anytime and get the W. That said, I don't see Arkansas winning that game.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

We shall see.


----------



## Randy

Ryan Mallett never got the stable of quality receivers he needed for their style offense, plus, for how big he is, they were hoping he'd have a good line of sight to his receivers and he could be physical but instead he's clunky and slow on his feet, and only knows how to throw bullets or picks.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> Nice avatar change. I decided to help out and upgrade you to the "maximum douche" edition.



It goes well with the "Hotty Toddy."


----------



## Randy

I thought so, anyway.


----------



## AvantGuardian

How did this thread get overrun by Oregon fans? Boo Oregon! It was nice to see my Huskies keep it close for a couple of quarters on Saturday before it went the way we all knew it was bound to go. Chances of a bowl game for UW are looking pretty slim at this point, so I think the next best consolation for Husky fans will be to see someone knock those Ducks and their ridiculously obnoxious fans off their perch. Maybe Arizona can do it in a couple of weeks?


----------



## gunshow86de

AvantGuardian said:


> How did this thread get overrun by Oregon fans?



More interesting to note is the geographic location of these Oregon fans (and our new LSU fan). 

Be careful though, your precious Seahawk could turn into a duck before you know it.


----------



## mattofvengeance

gunshow86de said:


> More interesting to note is the geographic location of these Oregon fans (and our new LSU fan).
> 
> Be careful though, your precious Seahawk could turn into a duck before you know it.



Well, for one, i'm not a new LSU fan. I have been for years (loooong story). I've also never been one to care about geographical locations in relation to the teams they favor, especially when concerning college athletics. People move, things happen that make people fans. That goes out the window when you meet someone who is a Yankees, Red Wings, Lakers and Cowboys fan


----------



## gunshow86de

mattofvengeance said:


> Well, for one, i'm not a new LSU fan. I have been for years (loooong story). I've also never been one to care about geographical locations in relation to the teams they favor, especially when concerning college athletics. People move, things happen that make people fans. That goes out the window when you meet someone who is a Yankees, Red Wings, Lakers and *Cowboys* fan





I don't believe I need to say anything else.


----------



## mattofvengeance

gunshow86de said:


> I don't believe I need to say anything else.



Haha well I was just referring to past success. I would have said Steelers, but I don't know anybody who hates the Steelers or their fans cause their fans aren't douche bags. I can't say the same for Cowboy fans.


----------



## AvantGuardian

gunshow86de said:


> Be careful though, your precious Seahawk could turn into a duck before you know it.


 
Yeah, I'd better tread lightly. I don't know if I could bring myself to post here with a Puddles the duck avatar.


----------



## Randy

I'l just switch your signature to a list of Pete Carroll's NCAA recruiting violations instead.


----------



## AvantGuardian

Randy said:


> I'l just switch your signature to a list of Pete Carroll's NCAA recruiting violations instead.



Okay, and maybe you can switch yours to a list of the Oregon football players that have been arrested in the last 12 months and we'll see who's list is longer.


----------



## Randy

The list will be half as long without that doucheface Jeremiah Masoli on it.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> The list will be half as long without that doucheface Jeremiah Masoli on it.



Wait for it, wait for it...


----------



## Randy

Fuck this guy.


----------



## gunshow86de

^
He seems nice.

Serious question;

All personal feelings aside, do you think Oregon would be better with Masoli still at quarterback?


----------



## aslsmm

^^yes cause then we would ave two very healthy vey good QB's. also i don't feel duck fans have been to obnoxious this season. in fact for the unprecidented success we are having i thikn we are being rather reasonable. 

ps. i just moved from medford oregon to snowflake az. i grew up watching 7-5 seasons and still enjoying every time we killed washington. 7 in a row wins over you guys with 20+ points. and we dont even have a nfl calibre QB.


----------



## Randy

I doubt it. Part of my bitterness of the the whole thing is that I was following the Ducks pretty closely last season and was a fan of his (being a smaller guy like myself, I could sympathize). He's really athletic and built like a good tailback, so he could handle the double option pretty well, which I like. That team had a lot of potential, then he fucked up (the laptop thing) so I defended his innocence, said give him another chance and then they got him with the pot and a suspended license. I can't defend people that get a great opportunity and piss it away not once, but twice. Moreover, Oregon did the right thing canning his ass and it's very disreputable for another FBS team to accept him as a walk-on, out of desperation. Yeah, it's a sport and it's about what happens on that field, but we're also talking about college and young adults here. Shit, he'd have probably been suspended from the NFL for that stuff.

All that out of the way, Oregon was a one loss team last year and a no loss team with better numbers this year for a reason. Darren Thomas makes better decisions, faster and he's a more accurate passer. They lost their star quarterback, they lost their starting running back (even though he wasn't there for the bulk of the season ) and they're a stronger team than last year and vying for a spot in the National Championship game rather than the Rose Bowl while Ole' Miss is struggling to end the season with a winning record.

There was a lot of "voodoo" surrounding Masoli being able to take the reins if a play fell apart and at least run it for positive yards... but somehow that's all but missing this year; maybe it's because his offensive line was better at Oregon or maybe it's a testament to the defense of the SEC... whatever it is, they've snuffed him out.


----------



## aslsmm

puddles kicks ass!!!!


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Beat his ass Puddles!


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> Beat his ass Puddles!



I can't watch the video at work, but I'm assuming that's Puddles fighting Shasta (UH alum here)?

That duck wouldn't be so tough if we still used a live cougar like back in the day.

I know girl inside the Shasta costume. She's like 5'3" and maybe 110lbs, but feel proud Oregon fans.


----------



## aslsmm

she shouldn't have been talkin smack.


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


> I know girl inside the Shasta costume. She's like 5'3" and maybe 110lbs, but feel proud Oregon fans.



Bitches be triflin'


----------



## Customisbetter

Back up to number 11. Fuck that Iowa rapefest destroyed us.


----------



## Rick

Randy said:


> Bitches be triflin'



Would Amanda approve of such language?


----------



## aslsmm

Randy said:


> Bitches be triflin'


 
im in my college library and i literally lol'ed when i read that.


----------



## Randy

Rick said:


> Would Amanda approve of such language?



Depends. With regard to other women, I can get away with it. If it's directed even remotely in her direction... castration. 



aslsmm said:


> im in my college library and i literally lol'ed when i read that.



Doing my part to disrupt the peace.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

In the immortal words of Dr. Dre...

"Bitches ain't shit!"

or better yet, tell 'em Denzel...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SK6gbhuEXQ


----------



## Customisbetter

Randy said:


> Depends. With regard to other women, I can get away with it. If it's directed even remotely in her direction... castration.


----------



## aslsmm

TXDeathMetal said:


> In the immortal words of Dr. Dre...
> 
> "Bitches ain't shit!"
> 
> or better yet, tell 'em Denzel...




hahahaha this thread gets better and better.


----------



## gunshow86de

aslsmm said:


> she shouldn't have been talkin smack.



You can have Puddles, I'll take my school. This is how we roll;














From Wikipedia;



> *The Cougar Paw*
> 
> 
> The Cougar Paw is a popular hand sign used by University of Houston students, faculty, alumni, and athletics fans to represent camaraderie and support. The Cougar Paw tradition was adopted through several athletics events between the University of Houston and The University of Texas. The first time UH played UT in football was in 1953, and since this was their first meeting, members of Alpha Phi Omega, the service fraternity in charge of taking care of Shasta I, the university's mascot, brought her to the game. During the trip, Shasta's front paw was caught in the cage door and one toe was cut off. At the game, members of the opposing team discovered what had happened and began taunting UH players by holding up their hands with the ring finger bent. UT went on to win this game 28&#8211;7, and UH students began using the sign as notice that they would remember the taunts. In 1968, at their second meeting, the Cougars, holding up the now-adopted symbol of UH pride, played UT to a 20&#8211;20 tie. UH did not play UT again until 1976, the first year UH was a member of the Southwest Conference. In front of a record crowd, UH defeated UT 30&#8211;0. This solidified the use of the Cougar Paw as a tradition.[61]


----------



## mattofvengeance

aslsmm said:


> i just moved from medford oregon to snowflake az. i grew up watching 7-5 seasons and still enjoying every time we killed washington. 7 in a row wins over you guys with 20+ points. and we dont even have a *nfl caliber QB*.



An NFL caliber quarterback is next to irrelevant in college success. Tim Tebow, Troy Smith, Matt Flynn, Chris Leak, and Matt Leinart are just a few examples of good/great college talent that never translated into anything at the next level.


----------



## aslsmm

2 in the pink 1 in the stink, haha


----------



## aslsmm

don't you think its a bit to early to count out tebow?


----------



## mattofvengeance

aslsmm said:


> don't you think its a bit to early to count out tebow?



No because he doesn't possess any of the skills required to be an NFL quarterback.


----------



## gunshow86de

mattofvengeance said:


> An NFL caliber quarterback is next to irrelevant in college success. Tim Tebow, Troy Smith, Matt Flynn, Chris Leak, and Matt Leinart are just a few examples of good/great college talent that never translated into anything at the next level.





Take a look at past Heisman winning QB's => Heisman Winners

How many of them are NFL Hall of Famers, or future ones? Hell, how many actually started at least 1/2 a season in the NFL?

That's just the ones who won the Heisman, how about past Davey O'Brien winners? => The Davey O'Brien Award - National Quarterback Award

Troy Smith? Jason White? Brad Banks? Eric Crouch?


----------



## mattofvengeance

gunshow86de said:


> Take a look at past Heisman winning QB's => Heisman Winners
> 
> How many of them are NFL Hall of Famers, or future ones? Hell, how many actually started at least 1/2 a season in the NFL?
> 
> That's just the ones who won the Heisman, how about past Davey O'Brien winners? => The Davey O'Brien Award - National Quarterback Award
> 
> Troy Smith? Jason White? Brad Banks? Eric Crouch?



Yeah, I was just trying to brief on my assessment. I actually wrote a paper in my senior AP English class about Heisman success not parlaying into success in the NFL. You think about one of, if not the greatest college quarterbacks of all time, Ty Detmer, was a colossal failure at the next level.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> 2 in the pink 1 in the stink, haha



+1, I thought the same thing when I saw those "cougar paw" pics, I was like "wtf is this guy doing teaching this kid how to do the "shocker?"


----------



## aslsmm

^^ haha he is preparing him for college life.^^


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> ^^ haha he is preparing him for college life.^^



Word, next's week lesson he'll be teaching them how to shotgun beer and get busted with pot just like Jeremiah Masoli.


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> +1, I thought the same thing when I saw those "cougar paw" pics, I was like "wtf is this guy doing teaching this kid how to do the "shocker?"



The top picture really gets me; obviously some sort of very "serious business" award/honor ceremony. On the left is our university president, the middle guy is clearly thinking about giving our president the ol' Cougar Paw, and on the right is Texas governor "Slick" Rick Perry (I think, hard to tell with the side view). Either way, nice to see distinguished professionals giving the shocker. 

I can't find any pictures, but we used to have the giant foam fingers with the Cougar Paw on them. Oh and they gave out free towels out homecoming with the Cougar Paw on them.


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


> Take a look at past Heisman winning QB's => Heisman Winners
> 
> How many of them are NFL Hall of Famers, or future ones? Hell, how many actually started at least 1/2 a season in the NFL?
> 
> That's just the ones who won the Heisman, how about past Davey O'Brien winners? => The Davey O'Brien Award - National Quarterback Award
> 
> Troy Smith? Jason White? Brad Banks? Eric Crouch?



Thought this was a conversation worth revisiting.

The fact that you have to be playing for a team that has a good record from that year or overall is a HUGE factor in this, IMO. The key to a successful team is just that... a team effort. Yeah, there might be a breakout performer but what good is a "Heisman quality" quarterback or running back without somebody to block for them, or a receiver with a good QB? The way the Heisman is setup, it's not necessarily about the best athlete but it's about being the biggest name on one of the biggest teams.

Conversely, a lot of players who do well at the next level actually get stuck playing for shitty/mediocre teams at the college level. At the NFL level, you're looking at the "top of the top" college players, usually after a few more years of high dollar training and practice... Using a quarterback for example, at the NFL level, it'd be important to be able to find openings, move around comfortably in the pocket and make decisions quickly; all of those notably more important than having a canon for an arm. Are you more likely to sharpen those skills if you've got the world's best offensive line protecting you, or if you're used to being dogged, having the pocket collapse on you in seconds and still figure out how to make a play out of it?


----------



## Rick

Oh yeah, then there's that guy Jamarcus Russell.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> The fact that you have to be playing for a team that has a good record from that year or overall is a HUGE factor in this, IMO. The key to a successful team is just that... a team effort.





I think we've already established that I'm a bit biased towards Houston, but Case Keenum's numbers are absolutely ridiculous. And he was never really in the running for the Heisman the last two years.






Unreal stats, keep in mind that in 2010 he only played the *first half* of two games before being injured. He would have almost certainly broken Timmy Chang's record of 17,072 career yards. But because we didn't go undefeated in any of those seasons, he never had a chance. I know C-USA isn't that great, but those numbers at least deserve an invite to New York.


----------



## Randy

More details emerge:

Sources: Cam and Cecil Newton talked of pay-to-play plan with recruiters - ESPN

...whether they admit it or not, this implicates the SEC in a big way. They knew this kid was shopping around for the highest bidder for a while and they turned a blind eye until the NCAA started asking questions. It's starting to sound like MSU had sour grapes over Aurburn's record and just decided to uncork this whole thing. Something tells me AU and the Newtons are going to take the real fucking from this deal and while they're the closest to the cause in this story, there are for more insidiously guilty parties at work here. Also, I haven't heard much if anything about the possible actions against this recruiter if any of this is true.


----------



## Rick

I was really rooting for Case Keenum and U of H, honestly. I loved it when they beat Texas Tech last year.


----------



## Randy

Case Keenum was/is an outstanding quarterback. A shame, really.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

My picks for this week:

Boise State over Idaho, Oregon over California, Auburn over Georgia, TCU over San Diego State, LSU over Louisiana- Monroe, Stanford over Arizona State, Wisconsin over Indiana, Nebraska over Kansas, Oklahoma State over Texas, Alabama over Mississippi State, Utah over Notre Dame, Arkansas over UTEP, Texas Tech over Oklahoma, South Carolina over Florida, and Texas A&M over Baylor.


----------



## gunshow86de

Rick said:


> I was really rooting for Case Keenum and U of H, honestly. I loved it when they beat Texas Tech last year.



Last year was our chance to reach a milestone in restoring UH football to the national conscious, we beat #5 OK State, Tech and a decent Mississippi St., then lose to UTEP and the disastrous bowl game against Air Force???

Even with Case healthy for the whole season and winning out, our schedule this year was/is too weak to even be a top-10 team. That UCLA game really ruined the season; not only did Case get hurt, but his capable, game experienced backup goes down for the season. We then had to burn the redshirts of our 5-star and a 3-star freshmen QB's.


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> My picks for this week:
> 
> Boise State over Idaho, Oregon over California, Auburn over Georgia, TCU over San Diego State, LSU over Louisiana- Monroe, Stanford over Arizona State, Wisconsin over Indiana, Nebraska over Kansas, Oklahoma State over Texas, Alabama over Mississippi State, Utah over Notre Dame, Arkansas over UTEP, *Texas Tech over Oklahoma*, South Carolina over Florida, and Texas A&M over Baylor.



I'll agree with all your picks but this Tech v OU. Texas Tech has not impressed this year, 3-4 in the Big 12.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Maybe so but they just came off a big win against Missouri last week so maybe that fired them up and to be honest Oklahoma hasn't been as strong this year like they have been in previous years and after me losing faith in them last week going into the game against Missouri and then they actually came out and won is that maybe I should restore some of that faith.


----------



## Randy

Kenny Rogers: Cecil Newton put price tag on Cam Newton for Mississippi State - ESPN

Listen to the radio interview. This guy's shifty.


----------



## aslsmm

i bite my nails instead of clipping them, my wife says im compulsive about it. any way , as the oregon cal game un folded, i litterally made 2 fingernails bleed and a pinky toe nail (i pic them with my fingers not bite them) bleed while watching that game. at one point my wife was trying to ask me a question about who knows what and all i could think about is "please god, if there is a god, please let puddles do more push up's. i never asked for much, accept a uv777, k7, j custom, rivera 7 amp head, the high school bully to get aids, a smoking hot wife, fender to go out of bussines and to go on tour with slipknot, but please please please let the oregon ducks win. amen" Apperently he heard my prayer. sheesh. that was a close one. hello bye week.


----------



## pwilldabeast14

GAMECOCKS!! floridas walkin the walk of shame! haha


----------



## Customisbetter

I'm currently living the Bye week dream.


----------



## gunshow86de

I guess Puddles needed some rest. With Oregon and Auburn looking very beatable, Boise will be pleading their case to anyone who will listen.


----------



## Randy

Saw zero of the Oregon game but the score tells a rather grim story. The highlights suggest an unexpectedly potent Cal defense, but even still... much closer than I'm comfortable with. Gunshow's spot on... of the unbeatens, Boise State were the only team that didn't look knocked off balance this week. Auburn will probably leapfrog Oregon this week.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I saw quite a bit of the Oregon game last night and let me tell you I was nervous as hell watching it. Cal's defense came ready to play and play they did. Oregon just didn't look like the same team that they have been over the past several weeks, they were making stupid mistakes and had a lot of penalties against them and because of that I'll have to agree with Randy on thinking that Auburn will take over the number 1 spot this week.


----------



## Randy

This might explain it, at least in part:

LaMichael James on crutches after Cal game - CBSSports.com


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Hopefully whatever injury it is will heal during the bye week and also give the rest of the team time to recuperate and regain their focus.

On another note I was shocked that Notre Dame whooped up on Utah yesterday, I did not expect that to happen at all, but that's college football for you... every week, every game determines your fate.

I do also have to say that I'm not a Texas A&M fan by any means but I am quite impressed with their performance over the past couple of weeks and I'm going to continue to keep my eye on them.


----------



## Randy

If there's one thing I've learned about the Utes over the last three seasons I've been watching, it's that they're unpredictable... for better or worse.


----------



## aslsmm

james and maehl were both slightly injured. plus thomas was making bad decisions in my opinion. but a win is a win. plus cal was unexpectadly good. a bye week will do good and U of A will lose at autzen then the beaves might notch the upset but that doubtful. auburn in the other hand has 2 very difficult games left. im prejecting lsu to leapfrog an undefeated non AQ, thats providing they beat auburn in the sec championship game.


----------



## aslsmm

#1 Oregon- #2 Auburn- #3 TCU- #4 Boise St.

man im not trying to hate on Auburn but id really love Oregon to play a non AQ team in the national championship. especially if Bama puts the upset on Auburn then the SEC championship game goes to the favor of the game cocks, i could legitamatly see a Oregon- Boise St match up. that would be freakin incredible.


----------



## Randy

Mississippi State Bulldogs booster Bill Bell says he received payment plan for Cam Newton, QB of Auburn Tigers - ESPN

Either Cam Newton's dad and this recruiting guy are retarded, or there's rampant and I mean RAMPANT money changing hands for players going on in the conference or the whole league.


----------



## Rick

"SEC! SEC! SEC!..."


----------



## Randy

The fact they sat on this since January, at the earliest, is definitely suspicious.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

It makes me sad that Oregon and TCU are both on a bye week but my picks for this week are:

Boise State over Fresno State, Wisconsin over Michigan, Oklahoma State over Kansas, South Carolina over Troy, Stanford over California, LSU over Mississippi, Arkansas over Mississippi State, Oklahoma over Baylor, Texas A&M over Nebraska, and Utah over San Diego State.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Time for my "upset" pick, even though it really isn't much of one.

I'll take Miss. St. at home over Arkansas. 

I guess I'll be wagering a Razorback avatar this time?


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Well, if you notice is that I threw an upset in there as well by picking Texas A&M over Nebraska, the reason being is that Texas A&M is a unique team in the Big 12 because they do play a few SEC teams and we all know that the SEC is THE toughest conference in college football and considering how well Texas A&M has been doing over the past few weeks is that those guys are hyped up and ready to play and then if you look at Nebraska barely sneaking by Iowa with that overtime win 2 weeks ago shows that they are very beatable by an unranked team.


----------



## Randy

Yeah but Iowa > Texas A&M.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

So I guess that Guns will be wagering a Arkansas avatar and I'll be wagering a Texas A&M avatar this week then eh?


----------



## aslsmm

i really want stanford to beat cal. caues then if auburn loses one of its last two games then oregon will be the championship game and stanford will be in the rose bowl. haha, man who would have picked those two teams to pull their seasons off like that. but if auburn wins out, props to them. no one gave them a second glance at the seasons start either.


----------



## Randy

TXDeathMetal said:


> So I guess that Guns will be wagering a Arkansas avatar and I'll be wagering a Texas A&M avatar this week then eh?



You're on.


----------



## Randy

Ummmmmm.... Northwestern and Illinois will use same end zone for game at Wrigley - CFB News | FOX Sports on MSN


----------



## mattofvengeance

TXDeathMetal said:


> It makes me sad that Oregon and TCU are both on a bye week but my picks for this week are:
> 
> Boise State over Fresno State, Wisconsin over Michigan, Oklahoma State over Kansas, South Carolina over Troy, Stanford over California, LSU over Mississippi, Arkansas over Mississippi State, Oklahoma over Baylor, Texas A&M over Nebraska, and Utah over San Diego State.



Feeling comfy out on that limb? 

Btdubb, these Boise uniforms are so badass. I'm a huge fan of orange, so naturally all orange is going to tickle my fancy.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Randy said:


> Ummmmmm.... Northwestern and Illinois will use same end zone for game at Wrigley - CFB News | FOX Sports on MSN



I don't know about you, but I don't want to run into a brick wall trying to catch a pass


----------



## Customisbetter

I don't mind the Wrigley stadium thing. It should be pretty interesting. 

Also I just got a free tick to the MSU Purdue game. On my way now.


----------



## Randy

mattofvengeance said:


> I don't know about you, but I don't want to run into a brick wall trying to catch a pass



I mean the whole thing is a mess.


----------



## gunshow86de

Well crap.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Damn!... I called it!


----------



## Randy

Well done.  I wasn't expecting Taylor Martinez to get his ankle fucked up even more, but you need have more options on offense to survive, so that's their own fault. That A&M crowd is insane.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I think they said the attendance was over 90,000


----------



## Randy

Yeah, they were talking about how they had folding chairs setup for extra accommodation.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I see Guns is sporting a fresh, new Razorbacks avatar.


----------



## Randy

Live by the sword, die by the sword.


----------



## gunshow86de

Another week, another avatar, another user title.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

So what you're saying is... you have a man crush on Ryan Mallet? haha


----------



## Customisbetter

MSU has a ZERO fucking chance of winning against Penn State next week. Good night guys, its been great.


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> So what you're saying is... you have a man crush on Ryan Mallet? haha



 He's so NFL-potentially.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Well the smart thing to do to lose that Arkansas avatar this week would be go pick LSU over them... just sayin'


----------



## Randy

Customisbetter said:


> MSU has a ZERO fucking chance of winning against Penn State next week. Good night guys, its been great.



Maybe they'll start Rob Bolden again and you'll blow them out, instead. 



gunshow86de said:


> He's so NFL-potentially.



He's got the stature of a good quarterback and pretty much nothing else.  Guy's going to need to go to 'finishing school' for a bit to learn how to use what he's got.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

This week is full of awesome, intense games and I think I'll go ahead and post my picks since it's a short week:

Texas A&M over Texas on Thanksgiving Day, Oregon over Arizona, Auburn over Alabama, Boise State over Nevada, TCU over New Mexico, *LSU over Arkansas*, Stanford over Oregon State, Wisconsin over Northwestern, Oklahoma State over Oklahoma, South Carolina over Clemson, Utah over BYU, and Mississippi State over Mississippi.

As for the other games... IDGAF!


----------



## gunshow86de

I'm pretty excited for this week's schedule; the top three teams (I'm ranking Boise ahead of TCU, because fuck 'em, that's why) are all playing opponents who have a legitimate shot at beating them. I am predicting it will happen? No, but I'd love to see a big BCS shakeup.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> I'm pretty excited for this week's schedule; the top three teams are all playing opponents who have a legitimate shot at beating them. Here's hoping to a big BCS shakeup.



The only one I'm concerned about is Auburn and Alabama, I think that Oregon, TCU and Boise State will prevail against their opponents this week.


----------



## Customisbetter

I may seem like a massive idiot, but i had a dream that Arizona beat Oregon.


----------



## gunshow86de

Customisbetter said:


> I may seem like a massive idiot, but i had a dream that Arizona beat Oregon.



Arizona is a solid team, I'd like their chances better if they were playing Oregon at home. I just don't see them winning in Eugene, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


> No, but I'd love to see a big BCS shakeup.



I'd prefer not to see LSU play in the national championship game for a while, please.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> I may seem like a massive idiot, but i had a dream that Arizona beat Oregon.



That's like this past week, I had a feeling that Texas A&M was going to upset Nebraska and it happened.


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> The only one I'm concerned about is Auburn and Alabama, I think that Oregon, TCU and *Boise State* will prevail against their opponents this week.



Don't count out Nevada. Boise might be in cruise control from having played so many garbage teams this year, I hope they are ready to play a good team on the road.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> I'd prefer not to see LSU play in the national championship for a while, please.



THIS!... granted that crazy ass cajun coach they have is either a genius or an idiot, or just has really good luck... I'm not sure which one yet but regardless I could live happily with them NOT appearing in another championship game just the same as I could live happily without seeing the Yankees in another world series or the Lakers in another NBA Finals.


----------



## aslsmm

guys guys, enough of the bad dreams. i had a blissful dream where the AZ football teams bus drove off of a cliff and they all died. the end.


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> THIS!... granted that crazy ass cajun coach they have is either a genius or an idiot, or just has really good luck... I'm not sure which one yet but regardless I could live happily with them NOT appearing in another championship game just the same as I could live happily without seeing the Yankees in another world series or the Lakers in another NBA Finals.



Not to nitpick, but Les Miles is from Ohio.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Not to nitpick, but Les Miles is from Ohio.



He's in Baton Rouge, he's cajun. The same as this...YouTube - im not Ben affleck


----------



## Randy

I'd just like to NOT have the SEC or more specifically, any of he 'good old boys' win a National Championship for a few years because this "superior strength of schedule because of how competitive the SEC internally" shit wreaking havoc on the BCS needs to go away. If I hear another "a one loss SEC team should outrank a one loss team in any other conference and DEFINITELY any no-loss non-AQ teams" argument, I'm going to fucking scream.


----------



## aslsmm

a one lose SEC team would trash boise st....... go ahead randy scream away.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> I'd just like to NOT have the SEC or more specifically, any of he 'good old boys' win a National Championship for a few years because this "superior strength of schedule because of how competitive the SEC internally" shit wreaking havoc on the BCS needs to go away. If I hear another "a one loss SEC team should outrank a one loss team in any other conference and DEFINITELY any no-loss non-AQ teams" argument, I'm going to fucking scream.



Well, this year, I don't feel either of the 2 remaining no-loss, non-AQ teams deserve to be in the BCS Championship. What has Boise proven? Their "quality" win this year is over Va Tech, who lost to James Madison and is only back in the top-10 because they are dominating the ACC. I will say that TCU absolutely dominated Utah, but that #5 ranking for Utah was clearly too high (as evidenced by their loss to Notre Dame and barely pulling it out over Chico San Diego State).


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> He's in Baton Rouge, he's cajun. The same as this...YouTube - im not Ben affleck



One does not simply become Cajun. It's a defect you must be born with.


----------



## aslsmm

^^agreed.^^ boise nor tcu have really beat any one to determine a clear dominance however Boise has kicked the shit out of their confrence. i would deffinatly put them in the championship over any 1 loss team.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> One does not simply become Cajun. It's a defect you must be born with



Hey, hey now... there's nothing wrong with Cajuns, my best friend in middle school was from the swamps of southern Louisiana and was as true of a cajun as one can be, I also work with a guy that was born and raised in 'Nawlins and the one thing they both have in common is that they can both cook some of the best tasting food I've ever had the pleasure of eating.


----------



## aslsmm

gambit, the best x man ever, is a cajun and he would blow you up for saying that.


----------



## Randy

The margin of victory of Boise State versus San Jose State was greater than that of the defending National Champions. Their coach said Boise St. fought them just as hard or harder than any of the AQ teams they played. That's the nearest "apples-to-apples" comparisons I can come up with. 

The SEC played a squishy "out of conference" schedule this year, the two highest ranked SEC teams today were 8-5 and 9-4 last year, respectively, Auburn not even ranked and LSU losing to a two loss Big Ten team. That doesn't exactly wreak of conference domination either. What'd they do this year to make it up? Aurburn beat an unranked Clemson team in overtime... oooooh!!!! What about LSU? They narrowly beat a 6-5 ACC team and a 7-3 Big East rofl team. Oh wait! LSU beat Alabama too, right? You know, the same Alabama that lost handily to a South Carolina team that got beat by Kentucky. 

Sorry, but no.


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> Hey, hey now... there's nothing wrong with Cajuns, my best friend in middle school was from the swamps of southern Louisiana and was as true of a cajun as one can be, I also work with a guy that was born and raised in 'Nawlins and the one thing they both have in common is that they can both cook some of the best tasting food I've ever had the pleasure of eating.



I say it out of love. I had a foreman once who was about as Cajun as it gets, and we needed to have another guy from Louisiana who wasn't from the swamp translate. Nothing like being a couple hundred feet off the ground getting yelled at by someone you can't understand, even though they are "technically" speaking the same language.


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


> One does not simply become Cajun. It's a defect you must be born with.





TXDeathMetal said:


> Hey, hey now... there's nothing wrong with Cajuns, my best friend in middle school was from the swamps of southern Louisiana and was as true of a cajun as one can be, I also work with a guy that was born and raised in 'Nawlins and the one thing they both have in common is that they can both cook some of the best tasting food I've ever had the pleasure of eating.



mattofvengeance is going to curse the two of you to no end and I'm not going to stop him.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> The SEC played a squishy "out of conference" schedule this year, the two highest ranked SEC teams today were 8-5 and 9-4 last year, respectively, Auburn not even ranked and LSU losing to a two loss Big Ten team. That doesn't exactly wreak of conference domination either. What'd they do this year to make it up? Aurburn beat an unranked Clemson team in overtime... oooooh!!!! What about LSU? They narrowly beat a 6-5 ACC team and a 7-3 Big East rofl team. Oh wait! LSU beat Alabama too, right? You know, the same Alabama that lost handily to a South Carolina team that got beat by Kentucky.
> 
> Sorry, but no.



This just shows that there is actual competition in the SEC, unlike the MAC/WAC/SAC. Margin of victory doesn't matter when you aren't playing good competition. How do you prove you're the best? By playing and beating the best. Even the worst SEC teams would at least be in the top-half of every other conference, IMHO of course.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> mattofvengeance is going to curse the two of you to no end and I'm not going to stop him.





>




YouTube - Joe Swanson


----------



## aslsmm

i dont think that tennessee or ole miss would be in the top half of the pac 10 this year. i bet both of those sec teams would lose to Oregon, Stanford, Az, USC, AZ st and OS. the last two would be nail bitters but in the end i think they would come out on top. actually if you put those two teams in the WAC or MWC i bet they would lose 3-4 games. Boise st, Nevada, Hawaii and possible a wild fluke loss.


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


> This just shows that there is actual competition in the SEC, unlike the MAC/WAC/SAC. Margin of victory doesn't matter when you aren't playing good competition. How do you prove you're the best? By playing and beating the best. Even the worst SEC teams would at least be in the top-half of every other conference, IMHO of course.



And I don't disagree but that hardly exposes Boise State as unworthy, especially versus a 1-loss SEC team. 

That same "solid" Arizona team you spoke about earlier LOST to the Beavers at home... you know, the same Oregon St. Beavers that Boise State (and TCU) took out.

Look, I get it... it's AQ homers vs. the world. That argument might've held water a few years ago but this year the establishment is starting to recognize that there are good teams all over, regardless of conference. Nobody's going to change your mind but I'm convinced. I'd have thought the Utes taking down a 1-loss Alabama (more specifically, in the SEC championship game VS who'd later be crowned the national champs) in 2008 would've shut people up a little bit but these past two seasons show how stubborn some people are.


----------



## Randy

Nebraska Cornhuskers coach Bo Pelini apologizes for conduct - ESPN

Des Howard's comments at the end of the video. You much watch.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> And I don't disagree but that hardly exposes Boise State as unworthy, especially versus a 1-loss SEC team.
> 
> That same "solid" Arizona team you spoke about earlier LOST to the Beavers at home... you know, the same Oregon St. Beavers that Boise State (and TCU) took out.
> 
> Look, I get it... it's AQ homers vs. the world. That argument might've held water a few years ago but this year the establishment is starting to recognize that there are good teams all over, regardless of conference. Nobody's going to change your mind but I'm convinced. I'd have thought the Utes taking down a 1-loss Alabama (more specifically, in the SEC championship game VS who'd later be crowned the national champs) in 2008 would've shut people up a little bit but these past two seasons show how stubborn some people are.



Oregon St. has also lost to Washington, Washington St., and UCLA, so they don't exactly give a boost to TCU or Boise. I never said I thought Arizona _would_ beat Oregon, just that they _could_.

I haven't forgotten Utah beating Alabama in 2008, but that was 2008, not 2010. The BCS _should_ be a "what have you done for me lately" type of system. TCU and Boise have both played their schedule's well. But the bottom line is, no conference has the level of competition that the SEC has.

With that said, if TCU _and _Boise are the only remaining unbeaten teams, then I think they should be in the BCS championship. But as long as there is an unbeaten SEC champion, a non-AQ school should not jump them in the ranking.

Should Auburn lose to Alabama (with their 2 losses), I don't think they should still be in the BCS championship even if they win the SEC.

LSU's BCS average is close enough to Boise and TCU that they could potentially jump them in the rankings with an SEC championship win. Which is why I hope Oregon and Auburn win-out, so that you don't have to hear Boise and TCU fans bitching for another 6 months or so.

If a 1-loss SEC team makes it to the BCS championship, then the argument for Boise or TCU holds water. But you can't say they are more deserving than an undefeated SEC champion or undefeated Oregon.


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


> With that said, if TCU _and _Boise are the only remaining unbeaten teams, then I think they should be in the BCS championship. But as long as there is an unbeaten SEC champion, a non-AQ school should not jump them in the ranking.



Agreed in full.


----------



## Customisbetter

Did you guys watch the razorback game last night? Was that two touchdown in less than a minute?


----------



## gunshow86de

Customisbetter said:


> Did you guys watch the razorback game last night? Was that two touchdown in less than a minute?


----------



## Customisbetter

uh... Maybe I'm losing my mind, but i thought i was watching arkansas and mississippi state play last night and it was a really awesome game.


----------



## Randy

OH! It must've been a replay from Saturday. ESPNU replays the bigger games during the week. I wish I caught that, actually.


----------



## Customisbetter

Ah that must have been it. I just checked their schedules and it was indeed last weekend. Sorry about that.


----------



## Randy

No problem. Don't be alarmed when you see Alabama and Auburn playing on a Friday, though.  That one's for realz.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> uh... Maybe I'm losing my mind, but i thought i was watching arkansas and mississippi state play last night and it was a really awesome game.



That was one crazy ass game, very intense and exciting to watch.


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> That was one crazy ass game, very intense and exciting to watch.



Yes, I really "like" Arkansas. 

As a Texan, having this Razorback avatar is pretty demeaning. Could be worse though, could be an OU avatar.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Yes, I really "like" Arkansas.
> 
> As a Texan, having this Razorback avatar is pretty demeaning. Could be worse though, could be an OU avatar.



'Tis true, I'm originally from Texas as well and I absolutely hate OU and don't particularly care for Arkansas but I put that all that aside when making my picks every week.


----------



## Rick

gunshow86de said:


> As a Texan, having this Razorback avatar is pretty demeaning. Could be worse though, could be an OU avatar.



I feel horrible for you. 

Being a Longhorn fan, this week is always nervewracking because it's the UT/A&M game. I hope we win but I don't think we deserve to go to a bowl game. There are just WAYYYYYYY too many bowls and no one wants to go to watch two 6-6 teams slug it out at some game that no one gives a shit about.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> I feel horrible for you.
> 
> Being a Longhorn fan, this week is always nervewracking because it's the UT/A&M game. I hope we win but I don't think we deserve to go to a bowl game. There are just WAYYYYYYY too many bowls and no one wants to go to watch two 6-6 teams slug it out at some game that no one gives a shit about.



This just hasn't been the year for the Longhorns but they'll be back next season or the season after, I have no doubts about it.


----------



## gunshow86de

Adding some fuel to the fire;

Ohio State president E. Gordon Gee: TCU, Boise State not worthy of BCS title shot - ESPN


----------



## Randy

Well bravo. 

The days of the BCS are numbered and this won't matter anyway. I will say this, though... both programs have most certainly become "big fish in a small pond" over the years. After a few consecutive BCS bowl games, I'd say it's time for them to start looking at moving into an AQ conference. I know there are talks of TCU joining the Big East, and Boise State should fit fine in the Pac-10.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

That guy at Ohio State needs to lay off the Haterade.


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> That guy at Ohio State needs to lay off the Haterade.



I did find it rather fitting that it was the president of Ohio State. I can't think of a team (well maybe Oklahoma) who has benefited more from "big conference favoritism."


----------



## Rick

Randy said:


> I know there are talks of TCU joining the Big East, and Boise State should fit fine in the Pac-10.



IIRC, Boise State is going to the WAC (maybe Mountain West; the other conference like theirs but the one they're not in right now ) by 2012, could be a good move for them.


----------



## Randy

By their standards, Ohio State, Michigan, Penn State, Oklahoma, USC, Notre Dame, Texas, Alabama and Florida would just play eachother every year.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> IIRC, Boise State is going to the WAC (maybe Mountain West; the other conference like theirs but the one they're not in right now ) by 2012, could be a good move for them



So Boise State may possibly move into the Mountain West Conference?... that means their only competition within that conference would be TCU, granted that'd be exciting and entertaining to watch them fight to be top dog in the conference if that happened.


----------



## Rick

^That settles it, yes, they are supposed to go to the MWC. Maybe playing TCU and Utah more often will help sway people's opinion of them.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> ^That settles it, yes, they are supposed to go to the MWC. Maybe playing TCU and Utah more often will help sway people's opinion of them.



Oops! forgot about Utah being in there as well. I think if they did move into the MWC and played those teams is that it'd shut people up for a little while but ultimately talks will surface again and people will yet again try to come up with some way to discredit them.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> By their standards, Ohio State, Michigan, Penn State, Oklahoma, USC, Notre Dame, Texas, Alabama and Florida would just play eachother every year.



I'd watch it, well except for Notre Dame.


----------



## Randy

With the exception of ND, all of those franchises have maintained some form of relevance. Even though thy haven't fielded a worthwhile team in over a decade, ND still gets a primetime game in Yankee stadium. Some serious 'establishment' stuff right there.


----------



## RWelsh727

AvantGuardian said:


> Its not really that fun to make fun of the Cougs anymore.


 
Completely true. It's too easy to joke about where they're from and what they do.


----------



## aslsmm

^^ not true, it's like picking on a guy in a wheel chair. no one wants to admit that its funny.............. but it is.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> ^^ not true, it's like picking on a guy in a wheel chair. no one wants to admit that its funny.............. but it is.



This man speaks the truth.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

AHAHAH!... I'm having an argument with a good chick friend of mine who is a diehard Longhorn fan, she said that if Texas wins then she gets one of my guitars in which case I laughed hysterically at her.


----------



## Randy

And if they lose? (which is likely)


----------



## aslsmm

happt thanks giving guys.


----------



## aslsmm

ps, to the previous comment, utah isn't going to be in the mwc and niether will tcu next year. so bosie will still have no competition. just sayin.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> And if they lose? (which is likely)



And if they lose then I'll just continue to make fun of her and give her hell like I do most everyday but just in case they do pull out an upset then I'm going to go to Walmart and buy one of those cheap, plastic guitars with fishing line for strings... she didn't say which one she was going to take.


----------



## mattofvengeance

aslsmm said:


> ps, to the previous comment, utah isn't going to be in the mwc and niether will tcu next year. so bosie will still have no competition. just sayin.



Utah is moving to the Pac-12, but TCU isn't going anywhere yet. While, the mountain west isn't a power conference, but the competition is considerably greater than the WAC. Regardless, schools still won't schedule Boise because they're afraid of getting embarrassed with the entire country watching.


----------



## aslsmm

its not that they are worried about getting embarrassed. they just have everything to lose and nothing to gain by playing them. thats how the bcs will look at it.

im also going to guess thast there are other reasons why no one will play boise. i don't know what they are but AQ teams don't seem to have an issue schedueling tcu or utah when their having up years, maybe the bosie st team is a bunch of dick heads.


----------



## mattofvengeance

aslsmm said:


> its not that they are worried about getting embarrassed. they just have everything to lose and nothing to gain by playing them. thats how the bcs will look at it.
> 
> im also going to guess thast there are other reasons why no one will play boise. i don't know what they are but AQ teams don't seem to have an issue schedueling tcu or utah when their having up years, maybe the bosie st team is a bunch of dick heads.



I think somebody is still bitter about the loss Boise handed Oregon in the opener last season because outside of the occasional game against Oklahoma a few years ago, TCU's out of conference games aren't impressive. The same goes for Utah.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

This is bullshit!... earlier in this Texas, Texas A&M game the commentators said that if Texas wins this game then they are bowl eligible? explain to me how they will be bowl eligible with a record of 6-6 (given that they pull out a win over A&M tonight) will be bowl eligible over other teams that have better records who are not bowl eligible.


----------



## Randy

Well, I mean... it's not a BCS bowl. It'll be, like, the Church's Chicken Bowl or something.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Well, I mean... it's not a BCS bowl. It'll be, like, the Church's Chicken Bowl or something.



The Toilet Bowl perhaps?


----------



## mattofvengeance

TXDeathMetal said:


> This is bullshit!... earlier in this Texas, Texas A&M game the commentators said that if Texas wins this game then they are bowl eligible? explain to me how they will be bowl eligible with a record of 6-6 (given that they pull out a win over A&M tonight) will be bowl eligible over other teams that have better records who are not bowl eligible.



Because all it takes is six wins to be bowl eligible, and since the Big 12 has tie ins with so many bowls, it's pretty much a lock they'd get one.


----------



## aslsmm

mattofvengeance said:


> I think somebody is still bitter about the loss Boise handed Oregon in the opener last season because outside of the occasional game against Oklahoma a few years ago, TCU's out of conference games aren't impressive. The same goes for Utah.


 
penis wrinkle


----------



## mattofvengeance

aslsmm said:


> penis wrinkle


----------



## aslsmm

glad to see you knew i was joking man. no hard feelings?


----------



## mattofvengeance

aslsmm said:


> glad to see you knew i was joking man. no hard feelings?



Of course not


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Congrats to the Aggies for sending the Longhorns straight to the Toilet Bowl.


----------



## Randy

Avatar swap just for this occasion. Their chances at the SEC west are gone, but with nothing to lose, it'd be nice to see them bloody Auburn's nose.


----------



## Customisbetter

Hey guys.


----------



## Randy

Nice! Mark Dantonio is an alright guy.


----------



## aslsmm

is any one else worried about oregons game agains UofA tonight? i am.i just feel upsets in the air. its makin me woozy.


----------



## Randy

Nah, Arizona doesn't have the 'D' to slow down Oregon. 

It's going to be a race of who can score faster and, sorry, I never jumped on the Nick Foles bandwagon. Oregon knows there were a lot of questions about them after their performance two weeks ago, so after a by-week and some attempts to slander LaMichael's eligibility, they should be ready to come out and prove something.


----------



## aslsmm

i know i know, i just get nervous before every oregon game.


----------



## aslsmm

bama is looking like they will knock auburn off the top.


----------



## aslsmm

21-0. wow. i wasn't planning on auburn getting blown out.


----------



## mattofvengeance

They certainly aren't now. My, how the tides have turned (pun intended).


----------



## Randy

That was a pretty amazing comeback. Very well played, Auburn proved why they deserve to play in the title game, and why Cam Newton deserves the Heisman.


----------



## aslsmm

^^ yup. that was a great game.^^


----------



## Randy

Why am I watching basketball?


----------



## aslsmm

looks like oregon is back to normal


----------



## gunshow86de

Really? They are calling helmet to helmet on running backs? As much as I don't like it, I can see the reasoning for protecting "defenseless" receivers, but James was running downfield and could see the tackler. What is the defense supposed to do when the running back is short and lowers his head so that it's less than 1 foot off the ground?

UPDATE: As I'm typing this Oregon fumbles again.  Good to see things turned out as they should have.


----------



## aslsmm

i HATE penalty 1st downs. true both teams are not being to careful but still, some of these calls towards AZ are retarded. some against oregon are so/so as well. but that....

sweet we just scored. that offsides was a legit call. i still hate when games have alot of penalties.


----------



## gunshow86de

ESPN needs to cut to the Oregon cheerleaders after every play.


----------



## aslsmm

i know it. i have always wondered why these smokin hot babes are drawn to eugene.


----------



## gunshow86de

Well, looks like if Boise wants in on that BCS championship, they're gonna have to break the century mark and shut out Nevada.


----------



## Customisbetter

I just checked and i can't see the Oregon game.


----------



## gunshow86de

Customisbetter said:


> I just checked and i can't see the Oregon game.



Eh, it's over anyway; 3 score game with ~4min left.


----------



## Customisbetter

Shitty. I guess my intuition was off.


----------



## aslsmm

boise st just dodged a bullet. it should be nevadas ball right now.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

OMG. boise's kicker needs to be placed on suicide watch immediately. that poor kid, he'll have to live with that for the rest of his days. either way, i was all for nevada because im a louisiana tech alum, and we hate boise =)


----------



## gunshow86de

^

I know one Boise player who won't be getting laid the rest of his college career. That was really painful to watch, especially the overtime one.


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> I know one Boise player who won't be getting laid the rest of his college career. That was really painful to watch, especially the overtime one.



Ditto. Kellen Moore should be put on homicide watch.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I wasn't even at home and kept checking the score on my phone religiously for each game today and I am so bummed that Boise lost to Nevada, I predict a "sock party" for their kicker tonight.


----------



## mattofvengeance

I was hanging out tonight with a running back from OU, and he was telling me early on how much he hated Boise, but even he was absolutely mortified for that poor kid. I'm still in shock over that and Auburn's comeback. Today has been a weird day in the FBS.


----------



## gunshow86de

Congratulations to Nevada, champions of the "Little Sisters of the Poor" Bowl.


----------



## gunshow86de

Just checked the Idaho Statesman's obituary section; no Kyle Brotzman, yet. Maybe their flight hasn't landed.

To be fair, it's difficult to kick on the road, especially when it's cold and the home team uses Pop Warner sized goal posts.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I really hope that Boise States loss yesterday won't affect them too badly in the BCS standings or the polls. I know with a late season loss like this is that it'll be difficult to recover and move back up in rank, but one thing I know for sure is that the possibility of a Oregon vs. TCU national championship game is becoming stronger and stronger.


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> I really hope that Boise States loss yesterday won't affect them too badly in the BCS standings or the polls. I know with a late season loss like this is that it'll be difficult to recover and move back up in rank, but one thing I know for sure is that the possibility of a Oregon vs. TCU national championship game is becoming stronger and stronger.



I'm sorry, but I just don't see South Carolina beating Auburn.

But, that match-up does favor TCU's chances. LSU is the only team with a real shot to leap-frog (no pun intended) TCU in the rankings. I don't think LSU will be able to do that without having the SEC championship game to add to their strength of schedule. The Big Ten doesn't play a conference championship, so I don't see Wisconsin or Ohio State being able to pass them. Ok. State could make a late move if they win tonight and win the Big-12 championship. But I think most voters realize that this is sort of an off year for the whole Big-12 conference.

I think a one-loss SEC champion would be the only team that could pass TCU. But LSU isn't in it, and I would hope Auburn wouldn't get a pass if they lose the SEC championship. If you can't win your own conference, you shouldn't be in the BCS championship.


----------



## Customisbetter

14 3? This game is going well. However Ohio state needs to chill the fuck out.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> I'm sorry, but I just don't see South Carolina beating Auburn.
> 
> But, that match-up does favor TCU's chances. LSU is the only team with a real shot to leap-frog (no pun intended) TCU in the rankings. I don't think LSU will be able to do that without having the SEC championship game to add to their strength of schedule. The Big Ten doesn't play a conference championship, so I don't see Wisconsin or Ohio State being able to pass them. Ok. State could make a late move if they win tonight and win the Big-12 championship. But I think most voters realize that this is sort of an off year for the whole Big-12 conference.
> 
> I think a one-loss SEC champion would be the only team that could pass TCU. But I would hope Auburn wouldn't get a pass if they lose the SEC championship. If you can't win your own conference, you shouldn't be in the BCS championship.



I don't see that South Carolina will beat Auburn either, and I also agree about LSU having the possibility to move up as well as Oklahoma State having the possibility to win the Big 12 with a win over Oklahoma tonight. I'm also not concerned with Wisconsin or Ohio State because to be honest IDGAF about that conference at all really, and I also very much agree with if Auburn loses the SEC Championship game then they shouldn't be in the BCS Championship.

I'm also predicting that Texas A&M will be making a late move providing that Arkansas and Oklahoma lose tonight because we already know that Alabama is going to fall due to their loss yesterday so if all those things happen tonight then I see major shifting going on in the BCS standings.


----------



## Randy

Wow did Wisconsin do a number on Northwestern.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Wow did Wisconsin do a number on Northwestern.



It ain't over yet.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> Wow did Wisconsin do a number on Northwestern.



Meh, they couldn't put up 83? Underachievers.


----------



## gunshow86de

I guess we don't have to worry about LSU jumping ahead of TCU anymore. 

When they got the ball back down 8 with < 1min, I thought for sure they would pull out another crazy win. I guess the "Mad Hatter's" magic wasn't with him today. Personally, I would have left Jarrett Lee in the game; Jefferson is a great athlete, but I think he'll always be one of those Terrelle Pryor "tremendous upside" quarterbacks.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> I guess we don't have to worry about LSU jumping ahead of TCU anymore.
> 
> When they got the ball back down 8 with < 1min, I thought for sure they would pull out another crazy win. I guess the "Mad Hatter's" magic wasn't with him today. Personally, I would have left Jarrett Lee in the game; Jefferson is a great athlete, but I think he'll always be one of those Terrelle Pryor "tremendous upside" quarterbacks.



I have to agree, the game started off being intense with both teams defense killing it, but LSU never really seemed to get it going on the offense, things are looking better and better for a Oregon and TCU in the national championship


----------



## Randy

This week's BCS is going to look like this, IMO:

1 - Auburn
2 - Oregon
3 - TCU
4 - Wisconsin
5 - Ohio State
6 - Stanford
7 - OK State
8 - Mich. State
9 - Arkansas
10 - Nebraska


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> This week's BCS is going to look like this, IMO:
> 
> 1 - Auburn
> 2 - Oregon
> 3 - TCU
> 4 - Wisconsin
> 5 - Ohio State
> 6 - Stanford
> 7 - OK State
> 8 - Mich. State
> 9 - Arkansas
> 10 - Nebraska



You might have the top 10 teams right but I don't know about the order.


----------



## Randy

Auburn picks up some extra votes because of their comeback and a win away from home, Ohio State picks up a few votes for their really dominant win, I'm expecting OK State to win and hold (even though they're behind right now), then Arkansas obviously moves up for taking out LSU.


----------



## Randy

Stanford's doing better than expected. I'll say Stanford will be five, Ohio State will be six.


----------



## aslsmm

i bet the ducks dominance over AZ keeps them ahead of auburn, and i think stanford is the #4 team but wisconsin is a good #4 as well. either of them could have a 3 or 4 ranking and it wouldn't be that debatable imo. that would be a good rose bowl. stanford and wisconsin.


----------



## Randy

And OU takes it. Well, no more mock-BCS standing for me.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Damn dude... rankings are going to be 9 kinds of fucked up looking when they are released tomorrow, this should be interesting but I'm going to go ahead and say that Oregon is still #1 and Auburn is still #2 because Oregon's win was quite substantial over Arizona in comparison to Auburn's comeback win over Alabama by 1 point.


----------



## aslsmm

^^^ yup. not that it really matters any ways cause if both win then they both go to the chapionship game.


----------



## Randy

I think the coaches are in love with Cam Newton and they laid off of 1st place votes for Auburn because they didn't know whether or not they were going to drop him or it these wins will be overturned, but that was the kinda 'turn-around' they were looking for to kiss back up to him. 

We'll see, though. The human side is unpredictable.


----------



## aslsmm

who are you going to root for in the title game randy?


----------



## Randy

Which, the Big 12 title? Most certainly Nebraska.


----------



## aslsmm

national title. oregon or aunurn, assuming they both make it.


----------



## Randy

Oh, I hate Auburn and you saw the Puddles avatar. Should be obvious at this point.


----------



## aslsmm

yeah just haha, just curious.


----------



## Randy

Pay-to-play scam or not, though, I think Cam deserves the trophy.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I'm still holding out for Oregon and TCU in the National Championship, that would be epic.


----------



## Randy

Oregon's not "establishment" enough, and obviously TCU isn't either. I'd like to see an "outsider" totally demolish one of the ordained for once. If Auburn loses the SEC Championship and doesn't go the nationals, the SEC will argue that the only team that could take out their number one was another SEC team, then the establishment folk will see TCU vs. Oregon as "meh vs. meh". I want to see Oregon or even TCU go in and totally give the Auburn and the 'good ol' boys' a fat lip.


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> I'm still holding out for Oregon and TCU in the National Championship, that would be epic.



It would make the TV revenue take an epic plunge.


----------



## aslsmm

it would make alot of money if puddels kicked the shit out of the horned frog. haha


----------



## Randy

Yeah, we need mascot UFC.


----------



## Customisbetter

Sparty would dominate.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Auburn jumps Oregon by an extremely slim margin, and thanks to rules of the wonderful BCS, Michigan St had a marvelous season, finishes 8th and won't get a BCS Bowl. This system is so broken.


----------



## Randy

Co-signed. 

There are a few incidents in WTF?! in those rankings.


----------



## aslsmm

i know it. at least we'll get to see a big east team in a bcs bowl. haha


----------



## Randy

Arkansas shouldn't be over Michigan State and no Big East team should be playing in a BCS bowl game.


----------



## Customisbetter

Number 8 Woo! Total bullshit but we already know the BCS makes no sense. 

I'm pretty proud to be honest.


----------



## Randy

You should be. Michigan State's been the underdog long enough, it's most certainly sweet vindication seeing them in the top 10 this late in the season.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I hate the BCS so much, granted I don't care for Michigan State but to finish within the top 10 and not get a bowl game?... that is straight up robbery. I also agree with Randy, no Big East team should be in a BCS bowl game. Also who the fuck cares about tv revenue taking a plunge for an Oregon and TCU national championship?... my thoughts are if you work hard and earn your way to the top then you should not be denied like that. Once again, fuck the BCS, start a damn playoff like every other sport known to man.


----------



## gunshow86de

Customisbetter said:


> Number 8 Woo! Total bullshit but we already know the BCS makes no sense.
> 
> I'm pretty proud to be honest.



I think the loss to Iowa really hurt them. But the fact they beat Wisconsin and Wisconsin beat Ohio St., yet Michigan State are ranked behind them both really shows how there is no way for the current ranking system to determine the best team. 

I think part of the problem is the preseason rankings. Honestly, I think given the fact that they weren't in the top 25 to begin the season and lost a game, number 8 is pretty good. I think Wisconsin should get an at large bid, and Mich St. should move up to the Rose Bowl. I know they beat Wisconsin, but I feel that with the roll they are on, the Badgers are a better team. And it's just time for Ohio St. to get left out in the cold. 

Also, I'd like to see TCU play as the at-large in the Sugar Bowl against whoever replaces Auburn as the SEC #1 when they move up the the Championship game. It would give TCU a chance to prove themselves against one of the better teams from the "best" conference.

Also, nobody from the Big East has any business being in a BCS game. I really think that all BCS bids should be at-large. Have 1 play 2, and 3 play 4 etc... unless it would revisit a matchup from earlier in the season.

Of course, this is all assuming that Oregon and Auburn finish out their seasons. If both of them somehow lose, there would be absolute chaos with every 1-loss team crying for their claim to the championship.


----------



## mattofvengeance

I would give anything to see them both lose exclusively for the chaos that would follow. Not only would you have a myriad of one loss teams making their case for a title birth, but you would also have people clamoring for those one loss teams to jump TCU, questioning the validity of their ranking with their schedule. If you're a fan of college football, you need to pray for this scenario. I'm tired of such an amazing sport get ruined by such a flawed system.


----------



## Randy

Sources: TCU accepts invitation to join Big East - ESPN Dallas


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> Sources: TCU accepts invitation to join Big East - ESPN Dallas



Just in time for the Big East to lose their AQ status. 

Seriously, TCU couldn't find a better conference? (should probably keep my mouth shut, there are rumors of Houston jumping to the Big East too)


----------



## Randy

Yeah, I'll admit they've sucked but it looks like the best is yet to come. I've got high hopes for Syracuse next year, as Doug Marrone has done a lot with that program in just the last two years and he did pretty well with such a young team, especially after losing their star wide receiver at the beginning of the season. Another year of recruitment and training what he's got and I think they'll be able to hang.


----------



## gunshow86de

This thread is awfully quiet considering it's conference championship week;

I don't know if this is good or bad, but the match-up I'm looking forward to the most is Va Tech and Florida St. 

I don't see the rest as having any potential for an upset, and OU/Nebraska will be lackluster with Taylor Martinez hurt.

EDIT: Just read that Lattimore and Garcia are both healthy for South Carolina. Could be a closer game than I thought.


----------



## Randy

I'm looking forward to this weekend as well. The SEC Championship will probably be a shoot-out by their standards, so that'll be pretty cool to watch.

I was going to post about this Cam Newton stuff the other day, but got sidetracked. I'm calling shenanigans on the NCAA for the way they've handled this. The kid was ineligible for two days and then they conclusively decided he wasn't involved directly, so he's eligible again. I dunno.


----------



## Rick

So rumors are flying about Greg Davis (OC for Texas) being fired. Finally, no more 2 yard screens that get blown up for -5 yards.


----------



## Randy

Colt McCoy had the presence in the pocket to handle a play call like that. Gilbert? Neg.


----------



## gunshow86de

Rick said:


> So rumors are flying about Greg Davis (OC for Texas) being fired. Finally, no more 2 yard screens that get blown up for -5 yards.



They should have done it last year and stolen Dana Holgorsen from UH; now he's at OK Light. I love that mentality, UH beats them last year, they realize "hey that offense is pretty good," then hire away UH's OC.


----------



## Randy

Syracuse accepts bid to inaugural Pinstripe Bowl at Yankee Stadium - ESPN


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Pfft, they don't know how to play the football in NEEEEEEEEEEW YOOOOOOOOORK CITAY!!!!!??!!


----------



## Randy

Actually, no they don't. 

But we're allowed to try.


----------



## Rick

gunshow86de said:


> They should have done it last year and stolen Dana Holgorsen from UH; now he's at OK Light. I love that mentality, UH beats them last year, they realize "hey that offense is pretty good," then hire away UH's OC.



I wish they had too but now he's rumored to be taking our OC spot.


----------



## AvantGuardian

Go Beavers?


----------



## gunshow86de

AvantGuardian said:


> Go Beavers?


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


>



This.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Well it's getting down to the end and tomorrow is the SEC Championship game and I'd absolutely love to see South Carolina pull the upset of the century out over Auburn but I know the possibility of that happening is very slim, also Oregon State shouldn't be a problem for Oregon and the same for Utah State against Boise State. I really could give a shit less about any other game that is happening tomorrow.


----------



## aslsmm

^^ha ha yeah, i dont care about any other games either. infact im sad that tomorrow is the second to last ducks game for a whole year. but a NC would be sweet. 
my wife said if i really wanted to she would let me max out the credit card to go to the championship game in glendale because im in snowflake. she said "this is a once in a life time opportunity" but then bernie rico gave me a once in a life time opportunity to ge a 727 for under 2000. so i chose the later. besides; id be so pissed if i paid almost 1000 for me and a friend to go to the game and have oregon lose. 

im also torn on who i want in the NC game. i know it would be cool to shit up SEC folks by beating auburn, but it would also be cool to see TCU in there as well.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> ^^ha ha yeah, i dont care about any other games either. infact im sad that tomorrow is the second to last ducks game for a whole year. but a NC would be sweet.
> my wife said if i really wanted to she would let me max out the credit card to go to the championship game in glendale because im in snowflake. she said "this is a once in a life time opportunity" but then bernie rico gave me a once in a life time opportunity to ge a 727 for under 2000. so i chose the later. besides; id be so pissed if i paid almost 1000 for me and a friend to go to the game and have oregon lose.
> 
> im also torn on who i want in the NC game. i know it would be cool to shit up SEC folks by beating auburn, but it would also be cool to see TCU in there as well.



I feel you on that one dude, I'd abso-fucking-lutely love to go see Oregon play in the NC game in Glendale, Az (used to live there for a brief period of time and enjoyed the shit out of it) but that sweet Black Friday deal that BRJ threw out is insane and if given the choice then I'd def. take the certainty and guarantee of getting a BRJ over a possible Oregon NC title.


----------



## aslsmm

well it looks like a Oregon Auburn match up for the National championship


----------



## Customisbetter

^Unfortunate.


----------



## aslsmm

well SC might pull an upset if they can hold auburn from scoring again.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Hell yes for Oregon, hell no for Auburn


----------



## Randy

aslsmm said:


> well SC might pull an upset if they can hold auburn from scoring again.



And BOOM goes the dynamite.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Oh and I think Guns still has a mancrush on Ryan Mallet because he hasn't changed his avatar back yet.


----------



## gunshow86de

Customisbetter said:


> ^Unfortunate.



Why is that?

I think it's good. They're the two best teams in the country, and the way both of them played tonight proves it. 

I don't think TCU's schedule gave them the chance to prove they belong.

Oregon beat 3 top 25 teams, including a dominant performance over an excellent Stanford team. Auburn has beaten 5 top 25 teams, including winning the toughest conference (SEC) in the toughest division (SEC West). The SEC West includes 5 top 25 teams. Ridiculous.


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> Oh and I think Guns still has a mancrush on Ryan Mallet because he hasn't changed his avatar back yet.



Eh, that's mostly laziness. I'll find a new one. 

I thought one of the CBS commentators made a good point about the Heisman voting tonight. If the voter feels that Cam Newton is the best player, but doesn't want to vote for him because of the scandal, then they should abstain from voting rather than voting for LaMichael James or Kellen Moore. 

Honestly, I feel that as long as Newton is NCAA eligible, then he should be evaluated without any reservation. If the voter is unable to do that, a vote for another player is essentially a vote against Newton.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> I thought one of the CBS commentators made a good point about the Heisman voting tonight. If the voter feels that Cam Newton is the best player, but doesn't want to vote for him because of the scandal, then they should abstain from voting rather than voting for LaMichael James or Kellen Moore.
> 
> Honestly, I feel that as long as Newton is NCAA eligible, then he should be evaluated without any reservation. If the voter is unable to do that, a vote for another player is essentially a vote against Newton.



So basically what this means is that they want to give the Heisman to Cam Newton and fuck everyone else regardless if they like it or not?


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> So basically what this means is that they want to give the Heisman to Cam Newton and fuck everyone else regardless if they like it or not?



Not at all. If you think that LaMichael James or whoever is the best player, then vote for that player. But if you think Newton is the best player (he is by the way, no contest) , then vote for him or don't vote at all. He's innocent until proven guilty, so he should be treated as any other eligible player.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Not at all. If you think that LaMichael James or whoever is the best player, then vote for that player. But if you think Newton is the best player (he is by the way, no contest) , then vote for him or don't vote at all. He's innocent until proven guilty, so he should be treated as any other eligible player.



I see, and that is a very good point that despite the allegations being brought against him is that he should be treated just like the other prospects. He is a hell of a player and while I haven't really looked at who all is in the Heisman runnings for this year I do believe that it will be a close race between him and LaMichael James.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

LaMichael James is certainly a special player, but I don't think he's the best player in the country. You know how people used to talk about "system quarterbacks" at Texas Tech/Hawaii/etc? I kind of feel that James is a "system running back." It seems like a lot of his big runs are the byproduct of the fast paced Oregon offense and a worn out defense that simply can't catch him. We saw tonight (and a couple of times this season) how his backup (Kenjon Barner) can do the same things that James does. Even the third stringer (Remne Alston) has 5 touchdowns on the year.

Part of what makes you a Heisman player is how your play effects your team (ie, how important you are to your team's success). I'd argue that LaMichael James isn't the most important person on his team. I think Darron Thomas and his decision making at QB has been integral to Oregon's success.

But Cam Newton really _is_ Auburn this year. Without him they'd likely be 5th in the SEC West with at least 3 conference losses or worse.

Of course, this is all just my , don't want to incur the wrath of all the bandwagon loyal Oregon fans.


----------



## aslsmm

i have a wagon full of fans ready to kick your ass!!!!!! jk

i actually agree with that, in fact when you watch jaquizz run vs, lemichael you can see harder runs put up by quizz. really though oregon has so many play makers on their offense that it is hard to pin point who is as good as they look. jeff maehl is the shit, he has dropped a few passes that he shouldn't have but he has also caught some passes that he shouldn't have, same with david paulson. then you have the O line that does an amazing job making the blocks the play makers need to make their plays. James is not a lousy bacl by any means but i do believe that he works well with the Oregon offense and would flounder in the nfl as a back. he could be a good reciever possibly. 

while newton is an amazing player he is a masoli incarnation. he was expelled from florida for cheating and stealing. masoli was tagged for stealing and having weed (he is in oregon) on him. so i wouldn't give cam the heisman, but i wouldn't give it to james either. id give it to me, cause i watch the shit out of the ducks, haha, no seriously though id give it to kellen moore, andrew luck or owen mauricek


----------



## tian

I think I may put this back into my sports portfolio...


----------



## Randy

Not a Husker's fan, I take it?


----------



## gunshow86de

I like the finger poke to the groin. Classic move.


----------



## Randy

Nebraska's OL didn't do a very good job protecting Martinez all season. Given, sometimes he's a little slow in his decision making but even still... the bulk of the abuse he took was in the pocket, when guys like Cam Newton usually have enough time to write a book before he has to do something with the ball.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Nebraska's OL didn't do a very good job protecting Martinez all season. Given, sometimes he's a little slow in his decision making but even still... the bulk of the abuse he took was in the pocket, when guys like Cam Newton usually have enough time to write a book before he has to do something with the ball.



Hopefully Oregon's defense will be able to penetrate and get to Cam Newton and put him on his ass during the title game, if this happens then things will be very good in favor of Oregon.


----------



## Randy

Auburn's quarterback protection doesn't get enough credit. If you watc that Hail Mary from yesterday, he was able to hold onto the ball and move laterally about 10 yards without even looking to see where the defenders were. Given, all due credit to him for being able to slip out when they did get penetration but a big part of their success are those big boys holding the line open for him.


----------



## aslsmm

i wanna see casey mathews hit newton like he hit ryan katz


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> Auburn's quarterback protection doesn't get enough credit. If you watc that Hail Mary from yesterday, he was able to hold onto the ball and move laterally about 10 yards without even looking to see where the defenders were. Given, all due credit to him for being able to slip out when they did get penetration but a big part of their success are those big boys holding the line open for him.





I foresee some nice NFL careers for most of their O-line; very good unit. I've played O-line, and it's especially hard to hold your blocks with a QB who likes to move the pocket. One of your advantages is being able to play the angles based on where your QB "should" be.


----------



## gunshow86de

My (copout) prediction;

The game will be pretty close with Auburn having the lead through most of 3 quarters (never more than 2 scores). It will come down to whether or not Oregon's offense can wear them down and pile on the late points like they have been doing. Not gonna go so far as to say who will win though; I think it's going to be too close.


----------



## gunshow86de

Bowl Schedule is out;

2010-11 bowl schedule - ESPN

Can't wait for the Rose Bowl; Wisconsin v. TCU should be a good one. 

Still wish Michigan State was in a BCS bowl instead of Ohio State; Buckeyes can thank the preseason poll voters for that one.


----------



## Randy

Yeah but Michigan State vs. Alabama will be an awesome matchup.


----------



## AvantGuardian

gunshow86de said:


> Bowl Schedule is out;
> 
> 2010-11 bowl schedule - ESPN
> 
> Can't wait for the Rose Bowl; Wisconsin v. TCU should be a good one.
> 
> Still wish Michigan State was in a BCS bowl instead of Ohio State; Buckeyes can thank the preseason poll voters for that one.


 
There are definitely some good matchups, but I kind of feel like Stanford got screwed. Standford/Wisconsin or Stanford/TCU would be a much better Rose Bowl IMO. As much as I hate Oregon, I've gotta root them on in the Championship, go PAC-10! Michigan State/Bama will be a good game, but I agree, Mich St seems deserving of a BCS bowl. Kind of disappointed in the Holiday Bowl matchup. My Huskies are going to a bowl for the first time since the Rick Neuheisel era only to get pitted against Nebraska who already crushed them early on in the season. Its a little weird to see a bowl schedule without USC anywhere on there. I guess I need to keep my fingers crossed for the Seahawks if I want to see some post-season Pete Carroll football for the next couple of years.

Can't wait for these games to start.


----------



## gunshow86de

Still can't believe U'Conned their way into a BCS bowl. (see what I did there?)


----------



## mattofvengeance

gunshow86de said:


> Still can't believe U'Conned their way into a BCS bowl. (see what I did there?)



This is why preseason rankings (obviously not in UConn's case) and automatic ties (at least in the Big East) are a terrible idea.


----------



## AvantGuardian

gunshow86de said:


> Still can't believe U'Conned their way into a BCS bowl. (see what I did there?)


 
Yeah, the Fiesta Bowl has been one of the best bowl games to watch in recent years, but this matchup is just really . I guess it might be fun to watch if UConn can pull an upset, but I just don't see that happening.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I'm actually excited about the Cotton Bowl between Texas A&M and LSU, I think that's going to be quite an exciting game to watch.


----------



## mattofvengeance

TXDeathMetal said:


> I'm actually excited about the Cotton Bowl between Texas A&M and LSU, I think that's going to be quite an exciting game to watch.



That game is going to rule, and it's in my backyard.


----------



## Customisbetter

Eff the Tide.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> That game is going to rule, and it's in my backyard.



Yep, at the new Cowboys Stadium. Is it me or has Jerry Jones hosted a shit-ton of high-end events this year to help pay for that stadium? I mean he's hosting the Cotton Bowl there, the Super Bowl, he hosted the Pacquiao vs. Margarito fight, and I'm sure there are a few others I left out too.


----------



## mattofvengeance

TXDeathMetal said:


> Yep, at the new Cowboys Stadium. Is it me or has Jerry Jones hosted a shit-ton of high-end events this year to help pay for that stadium? I mean he's hosting the Cotton Bowl there, the Super Bowl, he hosted the Pacquiao vs. Margarito fight, and I'm sure there are a few others I left out too.



No, it isn't just you. I'm sure he's going to be doing that frequently to help cover the cost of that behemoth. If I'm not mistaken, the Cotton Bowl is now there for the immediate future, and it will be in the rotation to host the Super Bowl every so often.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> No, it isn't just you. I'm sure he's going to be doing that frequently to help cover the cost of that behemoth. If I'm not mistaken, the Cotton Bowl is now there for the immediate future, and it will be in the rotation to host the Super Bowl every so often.



That sucks man, THE Cotton Bowl at the State Fair Grounds is legendary, granted I understand that Cowboys Stadium can hold more people and more capacity = more ticket sales= more money and more profit. I hope they don't decide to do away THE actual Cotton Bowl, that'd be totally gay.


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> Yep, at the new Cowboys Stadium. Is it me or has Jerry Jones hosted a shit-ton of high-end events this year to help pay for that stadium? I mean he's hosting the Cotton Bowl there, the Super Bowl, he hosted the Pacquiao vs. Margarito fight, and I'm sure there are a few others I left out too.



The thing ain't gonna pay for itself!

$1.3 billion, that's a lotta dough!

That thing is massive. I read that the old Texas Stadium and it's parking lot could fit inside the new stadium with room to spare.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> The thing ain't gonna pay for itself!
> 
> $1.3 billion, that's a lotta dough!
> 
> That thing is massive. I read that the old Texas Stadium and it's parking lot could fit inside the new stadium with room to spare.



SHIT BALLS!... I've been to the old Cowboys Stadium and thought it was fucking massive, I can't even imagine what a behemoth the new one is.


----------



## mattofvengeance

TXDeathMetal said:


> That sucks man, THE Cotton Bowl at the State Fair Grounds is legendary, granted I understand that Cowboys Stadium can hold more people and more capacity = more ticket sales= more money and more profit. I hope they don't decide to do away THE actual Cotton Bowl, that'd be totally gay.



Yeah, that's true cause there is a lot of history there, but it is a shithole. I wonder if they'll ever move the Red River Shootout (fuck PC) to the Jerry Dome. That would be insane!



gunshow86de said:


> The thing ain't gonna pay for itself!
> 
> $1.3 billion, that's a lotta dough!
> 
> That thing is massive. I read that the old Texas Stadium and it's parking lot could fit inside the new stadium with room to spare.


That doesn't surprise me. That thing is absolutely monstrous, and Texas Stadium didn't really have much for parking  Going to games there was a tremendous pain in the ass.


----------



## gunshow86de

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, that's true cause there is a lot of history there, but it is a shithole. I wonder if they'll ever move the Red River Shootout (fuck PC) to the _*Jerry Dome*_. That would be insane!



I always preferred the Jones-Mahal or Six Flags Over Jerry.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Yeah, that's true cause there is a lot of history there, but it is a shithole. I wonder if they'll ever move the Red River Shootout (fuck PC) to the Jerry Dome. That would be insane!





> I always preferred the Jones-Mahal or Six Flags Over Jerry.



LOL!


----------



## Randy

So, Urban Meyer and Dave Wannstedt both resigned today. All sources say wannstedt was pushed out but what about Meyer? Maybe it says more about how grim the next few years at Florida is projected to be? Maybe its over egg on his face about Cam Newton slipping through his fingers? Thoughts and potential replacements?


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I like Urban Meyer as a coach but IMO I'd have to say that it definitely involves Cam Newton slipping through his fingers, however I could be wrong. Also I was glad to see that Mack Brown is not one of the coaches who is leaving Texas.


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> I like Urban Meyer as a coach but IMO I'd have to say that it definitely involves Cam Newton slipping through his fingers, however I could be wrong. Also I was glad to see that Mack Brown is not one of the coaches who is leaving Texas.



Urban Meyer is lost without his son, Tim Tebow.

I don't see Mack Brown going anywhere unless they have at least 3 losing seasons; he's far too valuable for recruiting. Bottom line, if you are a high school football player in the state of Texas and Mack Brown visits you at home, you are going to UT. Really though, it's not too hard of a sell.

"Come get a free education at a large, academically respected university full of beautiful women, in a town that has beautiful weather, a great bar-scene, and live music everywhere you turn."


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


> "Come get a free education at a large, academically respected university full of beautiful women, in a town that has beautiful weather, a great bar-scene, and live music everywhere you turn."



When did Mack Brown transfer to Miami?


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> When did Mack Brown transfer to Miami?





Your question does not compute; there is nothing worthwhile in Miami or the entire state of Florida. Well, except for the most absurd/revolting news headlines you will ever read, anywhere.


----------



## Randy

And I share that same opinion, but of Texas instead. 

I'm not delusional enough to brag about New York while it's 18 degrees outside, tho.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Urban Meyer leaving has nothing to do with Cam Newton, especially since Cam will be a top ten pick in the draft in April.


----------



## gunshow86de

Are you guys as excited as I am? Only 11 more days until the Beef O'Brady's Bowl!!!

*I actually had to look up just what in the hell Beef O'Brady was*


----------



## Customisbetter

So are Amanda and I mortal enemies until after new years?


----------



## Randy

Yes. 

My brother-in-law was a cheerleader at Penn State and I had to listen from her a whole year about how I'd better be wearing crimson and white on opening day, this past season.  Shit runs deep down there.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Well... fucking Cam Newton won the Heisman, blah.


----------



## mattofvengeance

He should have. He was far and away the best player in the country this year, and he was ruled eligible. Whether this changes down the line is a completely different discussion that will occur when all the facts come out. There's still too much hearsay.


----------



## windu

incase none of you heard, will muschamp is now the new head coach at florida, he left texas =(


----------



## Randy

mattofvengeance said:


> He should have. He was far and away the best player in the country this year, and he was ruled eligible. Whether this changes down the line is a completely different discussion that will occur when all the facts come out. There's still too much hearsay.



Agreed. Very interesting that he got left off of the FWAA's All American list, however.



windu said:


> incase none of you heard, will muschamp is now the new head coach at florida, he left texas =(



Which was good for him not just because he moved up to head coach of one of the biggest FBS programs but also because that young Texas team was starting to make him look bad. Good luck to him and good luck to the Longhorns.


----------



## Randy

Also, I hate Chris Low but I was glad to see his nod to Kelvin Sheppard. 

SEC's Super Seniors - SEC Blog - ESPN


----------



## Customisbetter

Did anything else happen that i should know about? I was too busy watching the Detroit Lions WIN A FUCKING GAME. Unbelievable.


----------



## Randy

Well then...

Big Ten names new divisions Legends, Leaders - ESPN


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> Well then...
> 
> Big Ten names new divisions Legends, Leaders - ESPN



Let me be the first to say, that is retarded. Still no mention if they will play a conference championship game. Oh well, it's not like they've ever had a 3-way-tie or anything.

EDIT: Guess I could read the first sentence. They will have a conference championship game.  Sorry, no witty remark for that one.


----------



## Randy

Ugly logo and dumb names.


----------



## mattofvengeance

gunshow86de said:


> Let me be the first to say, that is retarded. Still no mention if they will play a conference championship game. Oh well, it's not like they've ever had a 3-way-tie or anything.
> 
> EDIT: Guess I could read the first sentence. They will have a conference championship game.  Sorry, no witty remark for that one.



 yeah, by default, since they now have 12 teams, they automatically get a championship game. The division names are beyond retarded, and why the hell do they still call themselves the Big 10 when they now have 12 teams? The logo last year was pretty sweet since they hid an 11 in there for their 11 teams, but c'mon guys.

This ruled:


----------



## Customisbetter

I'll admit i was looking for that 11 in the logo for a while until i realized it was updated for 12 teams.


----------



## aslsmm

northwestern is indeed a legend hahahah


----------



## mattofvengeance

Yeah, I'm still trying to make sense of how they're going to keep the Big 10 and Big 12 names, when each conference has 12 and 10 teams respectively. I understand that college football is a sport that thrives off tradition, so I get that they can't just flip the names. Maybe the powers that be are anticipating a mass exodus from the Big 12 in the future cause let's be honest, that conference lives and dies off Texas, and if they leave, there will be a domino effect, like what almost happened before this season. What the Big 12 should have done is not let TCU get away to an inferior conference that will likely lose its AQ status if it keeps descending, add another team (maybe North Texas since they dominate the Sun Belt ), and remain the Big 12. Again, a lot of speculation and since money rules all in the NCAA, you never know what will come of any situation.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Or the Big 12 could add that other Tier-1 school from Texas, the University of Houston. 

Maybe they are still bitter from the old Southwest Conference days.


----------



## Randy

BCS director doesn't back Mark Cuban's playoff plan - ESPN Dallas


----------



## mattofvengeance

Randy said:


> BCS director doesn't back Mark Cuban's playoff plan - ESPN Dallas



Of course he doesn't back Cuban's plan. He wants to keep the power over college football and the insane amounts of money this broken system cultivates. I'm about to start reading "Death to the BCS", which is essentially a hardback version of a paper I wrote my senior year


----------



## Randy

mattofvengeance said:


> Of course he doesn't back Cuban's plan. He wants to keep the power over college football and the insane amounts of money this broken system cultivates. I'm about to start reading "Death to the BCS", which is essentially a hardback version of a paper I wrote my senior year



I had a few free hours to kill one day and thumbed threw about half of that book while I was at Barnes and Noble. I don't think I made it three pages in before I was red with rage and wanted to throw stuff.  Good book.


----------



## aslsmm

this is what the ducks are wearing in the BCS national chanmpionship game. Nike Releases Oregon&#8217;s BCS National Championship Uniforms

looks cool. i guess that settles the myth about gold helmets.


----------



## Randy

Unless the gold helmets are going to be a surprise.


----------



## Randy

Hmm...

Maryland Targeting Mike Leach After Buying Out Ralph Friedgen | Larry Brown Sports


----------



## gunshow86de

aslsmm said:


> this is what the ducks are wearing in the BCS national chanmpionship game. Nike Releases Oregons BCS National Championship Uniforms
> 
> looks cool. i guess that settles the myth about gold helmets.



They never fail to out-ugly their previous uniforms. YEEEESH.


----------



## aslsmm

its basically their same uni but white and less exagerated wings. 

it really dosn't matter what you wear when you go undefeated.


----------



## gunshow86de

aslsmm said:


> its basically their same uni but white and less exagerated wings.
> 
> it really dosn't matter what you wear when you go undefeated.



But it does matter when you finish 12-1.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

In regards to Mark Cuban's plan to buy out the BCS, I support it because as previously said that the BCS is all about money so let him buy them out and give us a damn playoff system like every other sport known to man.


----------



## mattofvengeance

gunshow86de said:


> But it does matter when you finish 12-1.


----------



## Randy

Boise and the Utes tonight. Should be fun. I'm expecting Kellen Moore to try and go out with a bang.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Devonte' Christopher is a moron. The last thing Boise needed was more ammunition, and with the way Utah got demolished by TCU and Notre Dame, I would keep my mouth shut.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Yep, I plan on watching this game later tonight for sure.


----------



## Randy

Dear Boise St.,

The football field runs length-wise.

Regards, 

Randy


----------



## aslsmm

dear randy:

our QB kellen moore, looks funny. 

love: coach petersen.


----------



## Randy

Yeah, he's pretty goofy looking.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Dear Devonte' Christopher,

You had a fantastic game tonight. We really appreciate you bringing the goose egg to the party.

Sincerely,
Kellen Moore

P.S.: How does my dick taste?


----------



## Randy

Yeah, he got mad pwn'd.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Yeah, Kellen Moore is one goofy looking bastard.


----------



## Customisbetter

Sorry to be OT, but goddamn our BBall team is an embarrassment.


----------



## Randy

Expecting OSU to gore Arizona and expose them for the 'meh' offense that they are.


----------



## gunshow86de

I have yet to watch a bowl game this season. Probably because there are so fucking many of them. Most of which feature teams I don't give two shits about (some not even one), or just terrible, terrible matchups. I would support a Congressional vote to remove U'Conn from the Fiesta Bowl. They have absolutely no business playing in that game.

I only plan on watching;

Wisconsin v. TCU
Va Tech v. Stanford
Auburn v. Oregon


----------



## Randy

Well coo-coo-catchu. 

I'm looking forward to all four matches tonight... might as well put up some picks:

SMU > Army

Kansas St. > Syracuse ()

Tennessee > NC

Nebraska >>>> Washington


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> I have yet to watch a bowl game this season. Probably because there are so fucking many of them. Most of which feature teams I don't give two shits about (some not even one), or just terrible, terrible matchups. I would support a Congressional vote to remove U'Conn from the Fiesta Bowl. They have absolutely no business playing in that game.
> 
> I only plan on watching;
> 
> Wisconsin v. TCU
> Va Tech v. Stanford
> Auburn v. Oregon



I'll agree that a lot of the matchups so far have been pretty damn terrible but a shitty bowl game is a lot better to watch than most other shit on tv. As far as I'm concerned is that this weekend is when the real action starts.


----------



## aslsmm

well arizona sure didn't surprise anyone. i doubt washington will either. this means that stanford and oregon will have to pull wins out in order to give a good rep for the pac. i still plan on watching the nebraska washinton game tonight. for the first time in my life i will be rooting for the huskies. also i wrote my congressman about uconn. so we'll see what happens with that.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> Well coo-coo-catchu.




Indeed.


----------



## Randy

Iowa v. Mizzou was fucking awesome.


----------



## Randy

And then of course Army comes out playing like that. What the fuck?


----------



## mattofvengeance

I found it interesting SMU wore black to their own funeral.


----------



## Customisbetter

I'm getting real excited for Saturday. Randy I hope you are available to be a crying shoulder for Amanda when MSU completely stomps Bama.


----------



## Randy

She doesn't cry... I get beaten mercilessly.


----------



## Customisbetter

Well maybe you should stay away then.


----------



## Randy

Uh, yeah... I'm treading very lightly on this one.


----------



## AvantGuardian

I agreed to have band practice at 8pm tonight. That means I have to leave the house at 7:45. I figure 45 minutes is enough time for Big Red to assert its dominance over my poor Huskies, so I don't think I'll really miss anything in the last couple of hours. What a horrible matchup for both teams. Nebraska already crushed UW in Seattle during the regular season, so they have nothing to gain from this rematch. Husky fans were kind of hoping for a more even matchup, especially since its our first bowl game since the Rick Neuheisal era. Here's to hoping Jake Locker plays the best game of his life and makes me regret the band practice.

Barring that, I'm looking forward to the Rose Bowl and Capital One Bowl on Saturday. Those are some great matchups.


----------



## Randy

Randy said:


> Kansas St. > Syracuse ()



I've never been happier to be wrong.


----------



## ZackP3750

Randy said:


> I've never been happier to be wrong.



Hahahaha, feels good to have a winning coach again, doesn't it?? 


You have to admit though, that "excessive celebration" call was bullshit. Saluting the crowd is excessive....?


----------



## Randy

Yeah, that was fucking dumb. They weren't going to run, regardless... so an incomplete pass is and incomplete pass, at any distance.


----------



## Randy

WOW! That was some fucking game. 

Given, I'm 0-3 but I'll tell you... All three games I prefer the opposite team of the one I picked. So, bittersweet... wrong picks but the teams I like.


----------



## Randy

Make it 0-4


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Washington just made Nebraska their bitch!


----------



## Randy

Jake Locker played like a stud and that fucking defense was brutal. It would've been nice for Washington if they played that way all season; then they would probably be on the winning side of a BCS championship.


----------



## coldm51

Randy said:


> Jake Locker played like a stud and that fucking defense was brutal. It would've been nice for Washington if they played that way all season; then they would probably be on the winning side of a BCS championship.


 Jake's my husband.. and him and Chris Polk murdered last night with Kevin having a 50 yarder. And that team of ILB's Cort and Mason rapes. Go Dawgs!


----------



## aslsmm

i can honestly say i was glad to see thw huskies beat NEB, they beat them good too.


----------



## Randy

Alright, today's the day for the big boy bowls. Anybody got picks? I went 0-4 last time, so let's see if we an improve.  This time I'll go on my gut instead of stats...

Texas Tech > Northwestern

UA > Mich.St.

Penn State > Gators

Miss.St. > Michigan

Wisconsin > TCU

OK > UCONN (duh)

Speaking specifically about the Fiesta Bowl, there's no way UCONN should be playing it (as everyone has said) and their offense is FAR inferior to Oklahoma in every possible way but that defense is stingy. I think Oklahoma wins it but the score'll be low.


----------



## aslsmm

i know. plus they don't have the jack locker factor to pull a upset out of their assess. 
i agree with your pics 100% but id like to add one thing.

fuck masoli!!


----------



## Randy

Yeah, fuck Masoli. Go play football in Canada, you putz.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Texas Tech > Northwestern
> 
> UA > Mich.St.
> 
> Penn State > Gators
> 
> Miss.St. > Michigan
> 
> Wisconsin > TCU
> 
> OK > UCONN (duh)



I agree with all of these except Wisconsin beating TCU

Oh and no pick for the Capitol One Bowl?... Randy I am dissapoint.


----------



## Randy

Second one down. 

I'd like for TCU to win and I'm about 49/51 on how this one's going to play out but man, Wisconsin will gouge even the toughest defense on the ground.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Second one down.
> 
> I'd like for TCU to win and I'm about 49/51 on how this one's going to play out but man, Wisconsin will gouge even the toughest defense on the ground.



Oh I see what you did thar, I just read it fast.


----------



## Customisbetter

So my credit card was stolen and killed yesterday. If msu loses this game, it will be the worst start to the year ever.

Also I'll blame Randy.

Edit: FUCK!


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> So my credit card was stolen and killed yesterday. If msu loses this game, it will be the worst start to the year ever.
> 
> Also I'll blame Randy.
> 
> Edit: FUCK!



Oh shit dude that sucks! I had to do the same before with a bank card I lost.


----------



## Randy

Customisbetter said:


> Also I'll blame Randy.



You'd be surprised how often that happens to me, actually.


----------



## Customisbetter

Eff this shit. 28-0 before the half and the tv is now off.


----------



## Randy

Yeah, that score is brutal. I'm not happy about a few of the penalties called on Michigan State, though... especially the timing of them.


----------



## Randy

SEC West > SEC East


----------



## Customisbetter

I guess this get I get for trash talking.


----------



## Randy

Weeeeell, Alabama's a more complete team this year but the biggest issue was that EVERY time the Spartans started getting some momentum, they'd have a call against them or something of that sort and broke their stride.


----------



## aslsmm

yeah, you can only battle up hill so much before you get worn out. like when AZ would march through OSU then throw an I in the redzone 3 times. except this time its MSU getting it in the butt with penalties. i believe it may be 14 0r 17 to 28. wich is still a game.


----------



## Customisbetter

The annOuncers are talking like it's postgame. This so shitty. Well at least I got trashed


----------



## Customisbetter

Saben looks pissed.


----------



## Randy

Customisbetter said:


> Saben looks pissed.



Welcome to what Nick Saban looks like pretty much all the time.


----------



## Randy

Not sure how this is going to end, but I'll tell you... TCU certainly has gone toe-to-toe with one of the biggest teams in one of the biggest conferences and held their own, at least for one quarter. They'll probably run the table in the Big East for a year or two, but it'll be some welcome excitement in the conference and getting a good look at their program vs. a REAL BCS opponent, it'll be nice to see them in BCS play more often.

Very impressed.


----------



## Customisbetter

I'll be honest. I am done with football for today.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

TCU wins the Rose Bowl, suck on that BCS! 13-0


----------



## aslsmm

thats badass. im glad they won. i thought Wisconsin might edge em out but i am glad that they won. its a big step in the direction of a playoff system.


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> TCU wins the Rose Bowl, suck on that BCS! 13-0



They still wouldn't have a chance against Auburn or Oregon. Suck on that playoffs!!! 

This U'Conn v OU game will be dreadful. At least OU's senior backups will get to play in a bowl game.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> This U'Conn v OU game will be dreadful. At least OU's senior backups will get to play in a bowl game.



Yeah... I just made a bet with one of my chick friends on Facebook, the bet is that if UConn wins then I'll buy her the UConn hoodie she's been eyeballing.


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


> They still wouldn't have a chance against Auburn or Oregon. Suck on that playoffs!!!



Dude, fuck you. 

No, seriously. It's like, bitch and moan about them not playing a real BCS opponent, so they beat the top dog in the Big 10 but now that's not litmus test enough? I don't know if they're the "best team in the country" but they certainly proved they could hang if they were in the title game.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

TCU couldn't even cover the spread. What's the deal with that?







In all seriousness, they were the favorite. They were ranked higher. And they eeked out a two point win because of a missed early field goal and a lucky deflected pass. Not exactly championship caliber. 

(though Tank Carder was in beast mode all game, give him the MVP not Dalton, Carder won that game for TCU)


----------



## Randy

Wins a win. Both teams playing in the national championship game had their share of squeakers this season and both teams have outrageous holes in their defense.


----------



## aslsmm

ehem.. oregon only had one squeaker. well 2 if you count AZ st a squeaker. 

true defensive holes are an issue for the ducks. that is my main concern on monday the 10th. 

honestly though. TCU could very well beat UofO or UA. i still think Oregon would beat them. after all im a duck so what else can i say. 

the fiesta bowl wasnt as dreadful as i thought it would be. oklahoma dosn't do well in bowl games. u conn actually had a shot in the fourth and they wer out playing OU in the second half. i ejoyed it more than i thought i would. 

i hope ohio st loses that way the top 3 big 10 schools would have lost. i got tierd of hearing about their conference being the best this year. and mostly i lived in ohio and now i hate the buckeyes.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> In all seriousness, they were the favorite. They were ranked higher. And they eeked out a two point win because of a missed early field goal and a lucky deflected pass. Not exactly championship caliber.



A win's a win no matter how big or how small of a margin you win by. TCU definitely proved that they can hang with the "big boys" but apparently that isn't good enough because as someone had posted on my facebook about their win is that "they'd get slaughtered by an SEC opponent" and to that I disagree but haters gonna hate


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Orange Bowl is today and I'm going with Stanford on this one.


----------



## Customisbetter

The big ten just took a big two and passed out in it. Ah well there is always next year.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I'm also really looking forward to the Sugar Bowl tomorrow and not because I live in Arkansas and am a fan of the Razorbacks because I sure the hell am not but because I believe Arkansas is going to destroy and dominate Ohio State.


----------



## Randy

I'm picking Stanford today and I've got the Buckeyes in the Sugar Bowl just because they're more complete than Arkansas. If it were all passing offense, it'd be the Razorback's game but Ohio State is good in the secondary.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Well Stanford just made it a 3 possession game so I think it's safe to say that it's over for Virginia Tech.


----------



## aslsmm

what is awesome about this stanford match up is the blog on yahoo was full of retards that were saying VT would own stanford, they said "who have they played other the oregon?" hahahahah. i love it when people say "who have they played" then they excempt the hard teams they played.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

4 possession game now, this is terrible.


----------



## Randy




----------



## AvantGuardian

Wow, awesome game by Stanford last night! Its nice to see a Pac 10 team that isn't USC win a BCS bowl game. Lets see if Oregon can keep the streak going.


----------



## Randy

I heard the refs are going to be wearing new, specially made shoes lined with 100 dollar bills. Cam Newton's dad was kind enough to donate them.


----------



## gunshow86de

What an ass whopp'n' last night.

Jon Gruden is a ridiculous announcer. He's so corny, but you can tell how genuinely excited he gets about football. "I'm ready..... I'm ready to rock!" 

Owen Maricec is also my new hero. Starting both ways at the two most physical (arguably) positions on each side of the ball????

Gruden's comment was pretty hilarious and borderline inappropriate regarding Maricec. "He'll probably end up playing for the New England Patriots!" Translation - he's white, slow (relatively) and plays a "skill" position. Go ahead Jon, call him "deceptively quick" while you're at it. Maybe he'll make a good "possession receiver?"


----------



## Randy




----------



## mattofvengeance

This Pittsburgh situation is getting ridiculous


----------



## Randy

I was under the impression that spousal abuse was common practice in Pittsburgh, anyway. 

They're also saying Michigan cut-loose RichRod. Good fucking riddance. Michigan was abysmal on defense but seriously mismanaged overall. Lots of talent on that field and huge recruiting power, there's no fucking reason why they should've sucked so consistently. Lots of big names floating around as his potential replacement.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

My hypothesis;

If Luck goes pro,

Then Harbaugh goes to Michigan.

It could also potentially be the other way around.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Randy said:


> I was under the impression that spousal abuse was common practice in Pittsburgh, anyway.
> 
> They're also saying Michigan cut-loose RichRod. Good fucking riddance. Michigan was abysmal on defense but seriously mismanaged overall. Lots of talent on that field and huge recruiting power, there's no fucking reason why they should've sucked so consistently. Lots of big names floating around as his potential replacement.



Yeah, if Jim Harbaugh doesn't take the San Francisco job, I'd be shocked if he didn't end up at Michigan.


----------



## Randy

The Niners job has to be tempting but really... he probably needs to cut his teeth as head coach a little more before something like that.  If he lets one good draft pick slip or loses one too many games in his first half a season there, they'll bounce him. A few more years somewhere that he can prove himself and they might not be so trigger happy.


----------



## gunshow86de

I'd be curious to see what Harbaugh could do with Denard Robinson.


----------



## aslsmm

Email
Print
Comments20
By Ted Miller

Is it possible that the best news for Stanford this week won't be the 40-12 win over Virginia Tech in the Discover Orange Bowl? 

This from the well-sourced Michael Rosenberg is interesting: Harbaugh unlikely to go to Michigan: 
Harbaugh plans to decide this week whether he wants to take a job in the NFL. If he stays in college coaching, he has decided he will stay at Stanford, where he has built a potential powerhouse. It would take an extreme change of heart for Harbaugh to end up in Ann Arbor, according to the person, who did not want to be identified because Rich Rodriguez is still U-M&#8217;s coach. 

The San Francisco 49ers are making a strong push to hire Harbaugh. New Denver Broncos executive John Elway attended the Orange Bowl on Monday &#8212; as an honorary captain for Stanford, his alma mater &#8212; and ESPN has reported Elway would like Harbaugh to coach his team. But Harbaugh also could stay at Stanford &#8212; a possibility that seemed remote just a few days ago.​Of course, as you all saw, Harbaugh said nothing of note after the game on what his next move is, though he was often entertaining while doing so. 

So it's Stanford vs. the NFL. 

While many folks -- me included -- have long thought that the ultra-competitive Harbaugh would only be satisfied by testing himself on the highest level, the available jobs might not be the perfect landing he envisioned, particularly the San Francisco 49ers, which have notoriously bad ownership. 

The odds aren't great that Harbaugh returns. But it's not ridiculous to feel they are better today than last week. So Stanford fans: There is hope. 

As for the football part of football, this quote from Virginia Tech running back Darren Evans sums things up: 
&#8220;I thought coming into the game that we would be the more physical team, because that&#8217;s just the way that we play,&#8221; Evans said. &#8220;But they showed us up. The whole game, from start to finish, they were in our tails. It&#8217;s a tough one to swallow. It&#8217;s kind of like an arm wrestling match. You face up with somebody, and either you&#8217;re going to bring their arm down, or they&#8217;re going to bring yours down. They definitely brought it to us.&#8221;​that is an article from espn.com it dosnt look like jim is lookng at michigan


----------



## aslsmm

davis seems to fall down with the wind. even with that arkansas is doing great.

ps why the hell would you throw on a 3rd and 1?


----------



## Randy

Because it's Arkansas and they don't really know how to do anything else. 

Why do the Arkansas helmets all look too fucking big?


----------



## aslsmm

dude seriously, im glad im not an arkansas fan. they are just playing shitty. adams is a starter? davis made a college team? seriously they have so much talent but they dipped it in shit.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Why do the Arkansas helmets all look too fucking big?



Because they are a bunch of water headed, Baby Huey ............s, that's my guess.


----------



## Randy

^


----------



## Randy

Two things I'm noticing... next to zero missed tackles on the part of Ohio State and the Arkansas offense doesn't look like they're used to playing with other people on the field.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Randy said:


> Because it's Arkansas and they don't really know how to do anything else.
> 
> Why do the Arkansas helmets all look too fucking big?



That is a faaaaaaaaaaaar cry from Arkansas football since the inception of that program. I had a friend who got a scholarship to play tight end there, and he was seriously one of the most gifted athletes I'd seen play with an incredible set of hands. As soon as he walked in the door, they stuck him on a meal/lifting program, and he went from like 6'6 220 to about 280 in no time. In that offense, tight ends were just extra linemen


----------



## aslsmm

dude id love to see ark pull this out. 

then ohio st would be niether a leader nor a legend


----------



## Randy

I'm just referring to the fact every play called by Bobby Petrino is a forward pass. Unless you're referring to the helmet comment, which is just with regard to the fact the style of helmet Mallet, his receivers and their kicker wear have an exaggerated looking facemask.

EDIT: Apparently their defense as well.


----------



## Randy

Wow, that got tight.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Goddamn!... TCU wins the Rose Bowl, Ohio State wins the Sugar Bowl... only thing left is for Oregon to win the title game and this season will be fucking solid for me.


----------



## aslsmm

randy your should change the name of this thread to "The randy, aslsmm, mattofvengance and txdeathmetal clubhouse thread.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> randy your should change the name of this thread to "The randy, aslsmm, mattofvengance and txdeathmetal clubhouse thread.



Dude they made a show about this once, it was called The Little Rascals and the "clubhouse" was the He-Man Woman Hater's Club


----------



## mattofvengeance

Randy said:


> I'm just referring to the fact every play called by Bobby Petrino is a forward pass. Unless you're referring to the helmet comment, which is just with regard to the fact the style of helmet Mallet, his receivers and their kicker wear have an exaggerated looking facemask.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently their defense as well.



No, no. I'm just saying the offense has changed dramatically since Petrino took the job. Arkansas before that was reminiscent of Georgia Tech, where they'd throw maybe five times a game. 



TXDeathMetal said:


> Dude they made a show about this once, it was called The Little Rascals and the "clubhouse" was the He-Man Woman Hater's Club


----------



## aslsmm

i call dibs on being frog.


----------



## Customisbetter

Love teh new title.


----------



## gunshow86de

aslsmm said:


> randy your should change the name of this thread to "The randy, aslsmm, mattofvengance and txdeathmetal clubhouse thread.




 


That game last night was pretty exciting. I was sure we were in for another epic Ohio State bed shitting at the end, but Arkansas' receivers did a great job losing the game for the rest of the team. Seriously, never has a receiving corps negatively impacted a game so much. They need to get some of that sticky crap they use in Little Giants.

Ohio State's front 4 played a hell of a game, but that rag-tag secondary was ripe for a raping. Too bad the wide open receivers couldn't hold on to the damn ball.


----------



## aslsmm

dude im i swear i thought i put your name in there. that was totally not personal.


----------



## aslsmm

totally agree, i actually think that arkansas would have beaten ohio by 14 if their dumbass recievers hadnt droped 7 passes that hit them in the numbers.


----------



## Randy

Or if Ryan Mallet didn't hurl the ball like a Neanderthal throwing a rock.


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


> Too bad the wide open receivers couldn't hold on to the damn ball.



The coverages were horrible but there weren't enough receptions in the secondary to determine whether or not they were going to win a foot-race. The guys calling the game insisted catching the ball was going to be "gimme points" but I'm not convinced.


----------



## aslsmm

true but there were several gimmie first downs and field goal attempts.


----------



## Randy

And Ryan Mallet is infamous for either overthrowing this receivers (I can think of three times last night the ball ended up on the bench instead of the end zone) or firing it like a cannon at close range. Several dropped passes among multiple receivers doesn't exactly scream "butter fingers" to me.


----------



## aslsmm

ryan has his fair share of responsibility. these are the players that made the "why are we starting?" list. they are ranked best to worst.

#3-ryan mallet. why he felt the need to hand the ball off to the ohio st defense in the last 50 seconds of the game with 10 yeards to a game winning touchdown, is beyond me. on that same note, laser beam passes to wide open recievers is also retarded. he made several highschool mistakes last night.

#2- all the recievers, while catching a football that has broken the sound barrier is difficult, its not impossible nor is it that uncommon in NCAA div 1 football. true, the passes had some heat on them, but they were all very catchable. just ask stanzenbacher.

#1- the runnuning back davis. a mild breeze seemed to blow him down last night. it seemed as though any one hand could trip him up. it was utterly pathetic. he looked as though he wanted to go down instead of make big plays.

having said that, i feel like arkansas showed a good example of what both teams are. they are very good teams this year, but not championship calibre. TCU and wisconsin would have eaten their lunch. if oregon wasnt already a shoe in for the championship game, id have a 4 team playoff with TCU, oregon, auburn, then wisconsin and stanford would have a coin toss to see who would be the last entry.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> And Ryan Mallet is infamous for either overthrowing this receivers (I can think of three times last night the ball ended up on the bench instead of the end zone) or firing it like a cannon at close range. Several dropped passes among multiple receivers doesn't exactly scream "butter fingers" to me.



I can remember one guranteed touchdown that was dropped in the endzone. It wasn't exactly an easy catch (hit him in stride about mid-thigh level, maybe 2 feet from his body), but the receiver didn't have to dive for it or anything. Or that second to last Arkansas drive, the easy 1st down that was dropped. Hit the guy right in the hands with a perfect throw.

Ryan Mallet didn't have an exceptional game, but the receivers have to at least try. Arkansas defense played incredible the second half, they would have won it with a semi-competent group of receivers.


----------



## Randy

Arkansas's defense definitely held down the fort, but special teams was where it was at. Burying Ohio State at their own four yard line three or four times was all them... so was the blocked punt that almost won the game. I'll also note that they pressured the kicker enough every time that he ended up giving them the ball at their 40 yard line on almost every punt, and they were careful enough that they didn't pickup a single "roughing the passer" penalty. 'A' class squad, right there.

The problem with the receivers, and why I said yesterday that they "look like they're playing with nobody else on the field" is because they kept trying to catch on the run at full stride. Aslsmm mentioned Sanzenbacher... the dude was planting himself well enough to take a down wherever he caught the ball, if necessary... if you've got tough passes to catch, that's what you do. I can recall at least half of the muffed receptions, the guy was running full bore, face first into a corner or somebody else before he even had both hands on the ball. 

And that's not a fluke... that's undisciplined training. Wanna see more of it? Look at all the penalties, especially untimely ones. Look at the three different chances at interceptions that got fucked because they were greedy (two that come to mind: the first touchdown because one Arkansas defender was reaching for the loose ball and another dude pretty much knocked it out of his reach, and then the throw that was almost picked off in the third quarter but TWO guys jumped for the same ball )


----------



## gunshow86de

aslsmm said:


> dude im i swear i thought i put your name in there. that was totally not personal.



It's because I've been making digs at Oregon and their "totally loyal and not bandwaggoning" fans all season, isn't it?


----------



## aslsmm

if say yes then i'll get the boo box from capin hook. 

actually i was coneccting the jerry sienfield avatar with the mattofvengance handle. if you had kept carolton id have never made the mistake.

deep down inside every one loves the oregon ducks.......and their uni's


----------



## TXDeathMetal

AHAHAH!... Randy sir, you are the shit! that is all.


----------



## mattofvengeance

I like their offense, and the uniforms have grown on me. I used to really hate them. However, their baseball team is responsible for the ugliest uniforms to grace the diamond.


----------



## Randy

That one in the middle is ridiculous. That looks like a uniform for the golfing team.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

^ I don't like the pinstripes or the yellow/grey combo but the others look ok minus the "O" hats, I think their hats should say Oregon on them :2cents:


----------



## aslsmm

phil knight was suppose to have that pic destroyed. the two in the middle aresuper retarded. the others arn't to bad. i never liked pin stripes.


----------



## Rick

Loving the new thread title.


----------



## Randy

If you google "Phil Knight Oregon" with your safe-search off, there are some interesting and moderately NSFW pictures in there.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> If you google "Phil Knight Oregon" with your safe-search off, there are some interesting and moderately NSFW pictures in there.



Like "Bret Favre Wranglers" kinds NSFW?


----------



## Randy

Like women playing basketball topless with Oregon colored Nike swooshes over their jiggly bits.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Like women playing basketball topless with Oregon colored Nike swooshes over their jiggly bits.



Oh snap!... off to Google I go!


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I just read that Ryan Mallett has decided to enter the NFL draft... I knew he was stupid but this takes it to another level. IF he gets picked up then I predict that he'll go anywhere from the 7th-12th round and even then he's a liability as he's a headcase, has limited mobility, throws the damn ball like a caveman, etc..


----------



## Customisbetter

How do you guys feel about the Michigan coach firing situation?


----------



## gunshow86de

And he's going to the NFL folks!

Jim Harbaugh, San Francisco 49ers agree to 5-year deal - ESPN


----------



## Randy

Congrats to Matt of the Vengeance variety.


----------



## Randy

Customisbetter said:


> How do you guys feel about the Michigan coach firing situation?



RichRod had a chance make something of the program and instead, he never fully delivered. No idea who the replacement will be... my guess is that it'll be a big name from a smaller conference. I know that sounds like a cop-out but that's all I got.


----------



## aslsmm

i dont know who will replace him but id like to see denard have a stellar BCS senior year. i like michigan foot ball. hate the big 10 but i like michigan


----------



## mattofvengeance

Randy said:


> Congrats to Matt of the Vengeance variety.



Thank ya! This was me at work yesterday:





Which reminds me, aslsmm, I can't wait for the Bayou Bengals to sink their teeth in your Dicks at the Death Star in Arlington next year. I'll be there


----------



## aslsmm

mattofvengeance said:


> Which reminds me, aslsmm, I can't wait for the Bayou Bengals to sink their teeth in your Dicks at the Death Star in Arlington next year. I'll be there


 
hahahahahahaha, the bengals will certainly have a mouth full of dick during that game. they can save one for you if you like.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I was really pulling for A&M but congrats to LSU and Matt.


----------



## Randy

Completely unrelated to the fact I'd like to see Oregon pull off the win, I REALLY would like to see somebody clean Cam Newton's clock. I'm sick of seeing his face. If you follow all the "lead up" fluff for this game, you'd think he and was the only person on the field on Monday. I dunno... the guy's got great play making ability but other than just being a mobile quarterback (of which the FBS has many), I don't see why everybody's jerking this kid's ego off constantly. And then they run stories about how humble he is or something else but I don't find him to be exceptionally nice and he seems dumb as bricks.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Completely unrelated to the fact I'd like to see Oregon pull off the win, I REALLY would like to see somebody clean Cam Newton's clock. I'm sick of seeing his face. If you follow all the "lead up" fluff for this game, you'd think he and was the only person on the field on Monday. I dunno... the guy's got great play making ability but other than just being a mobile quarterback (of which the FBS has many), I don't see why everybody's jerking this kid's ego off constantly. And then they run stories about how humble he is or something else but I don't find him to be exceptionally nice and he seems dumb as bricks.


----------



## Randy

hennemusic: Sebastian Bach sings U of Oregon Ducks fight song


----------



## aslsmm

i thought so too. humble people generally dont get expelled for stealing lap tops. maybe im wrong though. maybe he and masoli are in a race for most humble QB in FBS


----------



## Customisbetter

This game is intense.


----------



## aslsmm

1- harris got ripped off on that I.
2- if cam newton falls forward 10 yards from the first he will still get the first. 
3- thomas needs needs needs to get accurate.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> 1- harris got ripped off on that I.
> 2- if cam newton falls forward 10 yards from the first he will still get the first.
> 3- thomas needs needs needs to get accurate.


----------



## Customisbetter

I'd appreciate it if Oregon would throw the fucking ball.


----------



## Customisbetter

Drinking the pain away. STOP RUNNING THAT GODDAMN OPTION!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZackP3750

I don't see Cam Newton being a QB in the NFL. He's got a bigger build, and even though he's got an arm I think he's gonna be drafted for his speed and height, probably move to receiver or something.

Brent Musberger: "I think he's going to be a first round pick" <- No shit, I never would've guessed the starting QB for the #1 team in the nation would go first round! I really can't stand Musberger, old fart needs to retire already


----------



## Customisbetter

We are back in the game!


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Godfuckingdammit!... Ok Cam Newton.... so how much money did your daddy pay the officials to GIVE you this game?... I fucking hate you, please go die in a fire.

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## aslsmm

goddamn oregon had that game more than once. barner needed to hit the out side for that TD earlier and the game is oregons. that saftey was bad offensive playing. thomas choked to a certain degree. his accuracy was off and his option calling was off. the defense was incredible till the last quater. even then they were pretty good till the last 3 min. seriously this is why being a duck fan sucks some times. their bowl record is horrible. 


AND WHY THE FUCK ARE THEY STILL THROWING TO TUENIE INSTEAD OF JEFF THE FUCKING NEVER MISS A CATCH PRIORITY MAILE MAN. okay back to my inside voice. 


it was still agreat season, and the best bowl game of the last decade. it lived up to all the hype. 

matt i look forward to playing LSU with out les miles. that should be a good game as well. 

cam is still a weasle.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

My voice= shot from yelling at my tv so much.


----------



## Randy

I'm not usually a sore loser, but that interception/incomplete pass call pretty much decided the game. Homie had a wrist and an ankle down in play. Fuck Auburn, fuck the SEC, fuck Nick Fairley, fuck Gene Chizeck and fuck Cam Newton.


----------



## mattofvengeance

If Les Miles jumps ship, I'll kill babies for Chris Peterson to take over.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> I'm not usually a sore loser, but that interception/incomplete pass call pretty much decided the game. Homie had a wrist and an ankle down in play. Fuck Auburn, fuck the SEC, fuck Nick Fairley, fuck Gene Chizeck and fuck Cam Newton.


----------



## Randy

My friend and I were the last people left in the bar tonight. I have no voice, my hat is tattered and my ego has taken a hit. Auburn fought for that but I'm sorry... I'm not giving this one up. That was one with split decision calls across the board. That was some bullshit, right there.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

It's ok... I'll still rock my Oregon gear with pride.


----------



## Randy

Every single person who props Auburn up in the thread for the next week gets a ban. I don't give a fuck.


----------



## aslsmm

ha, you know i was actually thinking right when that call was made, "this willl shift the momentum of the game." and it totally did. plus barner really should have cut to the out side. oregons offense made several mistakes that killed them. their defense shut down cam newton. of wich i am very proud.


----------



## Randy

I saw enough sacks to fornicate for the next week. That win was still garbage. Fuck the SEC. The PAC-10 would've practically shut them out on defense if it wasn't for sketchy calls from the refs.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> their defense shut down cam newton. of wich i am very proud.



That's definitely quite an accomplishment to take away from this game, granted the championship trophy would have been a billion times better.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> I saw enough sacks to fornicate for the next week. That win was still garbage. Fuck the SEC. The PAC-10 would've practically shut them out on defense if it wasn't for sketchy calls from the refs.



Here's to hoping a investigation is launched and it is found that Newton's father paid the refs to call the game in Auburn's favor so we can have a rematch (crosses fingers)


----------



## Randy

I've got $180,000 cause my kids have good genes and I have no morals. Who wants to party?


----------



## Customisbetter

I didn't even watch the fourth quarter. And to be honest, i don't remember any of the post in this thread. 

I Will personally punch Thomas in the nads if i ever see him.


----------



## Customisbetter

TXDeathMetal said:


> Here's to hoping a investigation is launched and it is found that Newton's father paid the refs to call the game in Auburn's favor so we can have a rematch (crosses fingers)



Even if there there was irrefutable evidence of this, there would be no rematch. Would be epic though.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Could we change the thread title to the He Man Sobbing club? Get a grip, dudes. The better team won the game, you can't blame officiating, and for the final time, SEC > Pac 10. Now looking forward to the best time of year, March Madness.


----------



## gunshow86de

I've been on vacation the last few days, but I would just like to add;



and also;


----------



## Randy

The SEC's the best conference in the country. There's no reason to even debate that anymore. I didn't think the quality of the play calling and execution weren't that much better on Auburn's side, if at all. That said, a wins a win. Good for them.

Brady Hoke at Michigan? Eh. We'll see.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

ESPN releases it way too early top 25 for 2011...

College football's Way-Too-Early 2011 Top 25 - ESPN


----------



## Randy

Fuck OU. And I'm sorry but Alabama loses way too many high power offensive players to be credited as much as they're being.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Fuck OU.



Yeah, I'm currently reading through all this b.s, but remember back at the beginning of this season when Alabama was at the top and by seasons end look where they were at, however I do agree with some of what I've read so far regarding other teams they've mentioned.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> Brady Hoke at Michigan? Eh. We'll see.



Yeah, their candidates sure took a nosedive. The went from the "hottest" coach in the FBS (not named Kelly or Chizik), to the "Mad-hatter," to San Diego State's coach? Things are not looking good in the Big House.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> Fuck OU. And I'm sorry but Alabama loses way too many high power offensive players to be credited as much as they're being.



Yup, the SEC's dominance could be coming to an end. Like you said, Alabama lost way too much offensive firepower. And LSU will never win a championship with Jordan Jefferson under center; he's their Tyrelle Pryor. 

However, at this point, you could win the SEC with 2 losses and the media would still want to hand you the BCS championship.

This could conceivably be Boise's best shot at getting to the BCS championship. A lot of the traditional powers are going to be rebuilding this next season.

I don't think the defensive losses are a huge concern for Oregon. Darron Thomas having another full off-season to master their offense could make them unstoppable. I think losing Jeff Maehl will hurt more than anything.


----------



## aslsmm

i miss maehl already. he was my bff in my dreams.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Ok so based upon that article I'm going to agree with what was said about Oregon, LSU, Boise State, Oklahoma State, Arkansas, Texas A&M and will definitely be keeping my eye on them, as for the others I'm not too sure on at this moment but one thing is certain and that is....



> Fuck OU


----------



## aslsmm

i really dont know how they get having OU at #1. they are in a dwindeling conference. what ever. i already cant wait for 2011 ncaa football.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> i really dont know how they get having OU at #1. they are in a dwindeling conference. what ever. i already cant wait for 2011 ncaa football.



Oh dude me too, but as far as Oregon goes is that the game they have scheduled against LSU this coming season has me concerned as it's definitely going to be a test for them and I'm betting that the media will be ready and waiting to beat them to death if they lose just like they've done to TCU and Boise State.


----------



## Randy

gunshow86de said:


> Yup, the SEC's dominance could be coming to an end. Like you said, Alabama lost way too much offensive firepower. And LSU will never win a championship with Jordan Jefferson under center; he's their Tyrelle Pryor.
> 
> However, at this point, you could win the SEC with 2 losses and the media would still want to hand you the BCS championship.
> 
> This could conceivably be Boise's best shot at getting to the BCS championship. A lot of the traditional powers are going to be rebuilding this next season.



I think LSU will still have most of the tools they need to stay a zero - two loss team. Mississippi State might be the dark horse this year.

The SEC at large is experiencing the same thing Nick Saban and Urban Meyer already know... When you're so dominant in both recruiting and results, you get three things; skilled players, student athletes aware of their abilities and teams looking to hire them. Barring the huge NFL blow-up (which still may happen), we're about two years into a trend of every junior or senior SEC starter going into the draft. This year, Auburn was able to catch the usual powerhouses in the conference (Florida, Georgia, Alabama, LSU) with their pants down. Unless some of the greenhorns grow up over summer break, the conference won't be so lucky. The only downside of having a conference with so much talent.

Agreed on Boise St.


----------



## gunshow86de

I'm sure I'm the only one who cares, but this happened;

Case Keenum granted 6th year of eligibility for Houston - ESPN

I'm calling it, UH is going to be "playing for all the Tostitos" next January. 

Well, Case will at least break every NCAA career passing record (assuming he doesn't break something in his body first). Feels kind of cheap with a 6th year, but I guess the NCAA considered missing 9 games to be the same as the whole season. Which means it's his second medical redshirt, so he gets a 6th year.


----------



## Randy

I'm glad to see that, too. Case Keenum is on fuck of an athlete.  

I dunno if they'll take it all the way to the top but I see them in great position for a BCS bowl game.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> I dunno if they'll take it all the way to the top but I see them in great position for a BCS bowl game.



Well, UH refuses to play defense. So I don't really see the BCS as a possibility, but I do think this puts us as favorites to win CUSA. LIBERTY BOWL FTW!!!!


----------



## Randy

Well, can't complain about any post-season play you can get.


----------



## Randy




----------



## TXDeathMetal

^ so what you're saying is that Cam Newton called J.G. Wentworth? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX0fIi3H-es


----------



## Randy

Yes. 

Also, this was in the related videos:


----------



## TXDeathMetal




----------



## Randy




----------



## TXDeathMetal

I figured you'd enjoy that, it was too good to pass up on making.


----------



## Randy

Interesting story:

Casey Therriault finds an oasis in Mississippi's Jackson State - ESPN


----------

